# 11/23/2021 "Help Protect Xander"



## Haru Okumura (Nov 23, 2021)

This concerns multiple different threads and people in roughly equal measure so I'm going to put it here, the most visited thread, instead of crossposting it to the Faith thread, the Xander thread, and the fundraiser thread.

Faith Vickers has created a GiveSendGo to oppose Ethan Ralph's fundraiser; it is entitled "HelpProtectXander": 




Tweet / https://archive.md/mFyrA

The campaign image for her fundraiser is the exact picture of Xander that Ethan was illicitly using and that she had struck down via a legitimate DMCA claim due to owning the copyright:



Unlike Ethan, she has actually made arrangements for the money to be used for its stated purpose:

"Funds will be deposited into a Uniform Transfer To Minor account. The funds will belong to Xander, and his grandmother (my mother) is the custodian on the account. I do NOT have access to these funds. They must legally be used for Xander’s benefit."



Spoiler: Full Text



“When a woman is giving birth, she has sorrow because her hour has come, but when she has delivered the baby, she no longer remembers the anguish, for the joy that a human being has been born into the world.” John 16:21

This is my precious baby boy, Alexander “Xander” Matthew Bruce Vickers—living proof that good can come from a combination of horrible decisions, victimization, and tragedy.

I never wanted to share Xander’s face on the internet, but that option was taken away from me by Ethan Oliver Ralph, who believes himself to be Xander’s father. Mr. Ralph has expressed his intent to legally establish his paternity of Xander and attempt to get shared custody. While this may seem to be me seeking funding for a possible nasty family court battle, make no mistake, this campaign is about protecting Xander. Allow me to explain.

Since sharing relevant elements of these events may violate the Terms of Service of GiveSendGo (visual records of Mr. Ralph’s harassment and crimes are very crude) I have included supplemental information at www.helpprotectxander.com.

From ages 14 – 19, I was the epitome of a stupid teenager, who also suffered silently with depression, anxiety, and PTSD from a sexual assault in my freshman year of high school. About five months after my 18th birthday, while I was still in high school, I met Ethan Oliver Ralph online. Mr. Ralph used to be a popular live streamer. He was 34 years old at the time (16 years my senior). Against my better judgement, and in secret, I began an online romantic relationship with Mr. Ralph.
In mid-June 2020, Mr. Ralph convinced me to attend a party in Los Angeles with him and aided me in deceiving my parents about the nature of the trip. Feeling sorry for me graduating with the Class of 2020, they let me go as a “graduation gift” under false pretenses. I have no words now for the guilt I feel over that deception. This was the first time I met Mr. Ralph in person. He immediately tried to convince me to simply return home with him at that time. I declined.

In early July 2020, a few months after I graduated high school, with Mr. Ralph’s assistance, I left my home in the middle of the night. I took an Uber from my home to Sacramento International Airport, and he flew me across the country to Washington DC. Mr. Ralph picked me up and took me to the rental home in Richmond Virginia, where he lived with his mother. This trip was 100% paid for by Mr. Ralph. The next four months were a horror story.

In August, I asked my parents to fly to Virginia to bring me home. Shortly after they arrived, Mr. Ralph convinced me to remain. When my parents confronted me about my decision, I had a mental break, and voluntarily checked in to the George Washington University Hospital for a psychological evaluation. On my first night there, while I was cut off from the internet, Ethan Oliver Ralph became enraged and released a pornographic video of me online without my consent (aka revenge porn). I learned about the video from the doctors who were treating me. After approximately a week of treatment, Mr. Ralph convinced me to check out of the hospital Against Medical Advice and return to Richmond with him. He told me that he had no role in releasing the video, and that he believed that his Google Drive had been hacked. I foolishly believed him. Shortly after, under duress and great pressure from Mr. Ralph, I agreed to read a statement specifically stating that Mr. Ralph did not release the revenge porn. A few months later, I would learn the truth.

On September 20th, I discovered that I was pregnant. I make no secret that this was a goal both Mr. Ralph and I shared (certainly with no lack of convincing from Mr. Ralph) who made me believe that getting pregnant this early was actually a good idea. Again, like a fool, I believed him. I would not find out until months later that the day I found out I was pregnant was the same day that Mr. Ralph, by his own public admission, began a simultaneous romantic relationship with his current fiancé, Amanda Morris.

On the weekend before Thanksgiving 2020, Mr. Ralph took Ms. Morris and myself to a hotel in Washington DC, where he filmed footage of a political rally for his failing show. During that stay, both Mr. Ralph and Ms. Morris tried to coerce me into a sexual threesome. When I declined multiple times, Mr. Ralph assaulted me. Ms. Morris pushed him off me and helped me get to safety.
My parents, who have not surprisingly been in conflict with Mr. Ralph, got me to a different hotel, and paid for me to fly home where they took me in with open arms. Shortly after my return, my parents shared the evidence of Mr. Ralph’s crime of revenge porn. When I confronted Mr. Ralph about this evidence, he angrily confessed his crime, explicitly stating that his goal was to humiliate me. I reported the crime to law enforcement in Richmond, VA. Mr. Ralph is currently awaiting trial for that crime.

I regrettably remained in contact with Mr. Ralph from the time I returned, until July 2021. Knowing that Mr. Ralph possesses additional explicit images of me, knowing that Mr. Ralph has a history of attacking former girlfriends, and knowing that Mr. Ralph wanted an excuse to attack my family online, my hope was to keep him placated while the authorities moved forward with the criminal case. After nearly seven months of failed communication attempts with the authorities, they finally moved forward with prosecuting Mr. Ralph.

After that, Mr. Ralph acted in such a way that I had feared. I had to file a domestic violence restraining order. My parents had to file a Civil Harassment Restraining Order. Mr. Ralph has violated my Temporary Restraining Order multiple times and is now facing criminal prosecution in California for violating those orders.

While it is true that there is a high probability that Mr. Ralph is the genetic father of Xander, there were also several periods during my stay with Mr. Ralph that I blacked out from drinking (I was plied with alcohol and drugs from Mr. Ralph and his associates because I was under the legal age to do either). Since Mr. Ralph has an affinity for polyamory, and I do not possess 100% of my memory of the time, there is a chance that Mr. Ralph is not the father, so I have not offered to send Mr. Ralph a Voluntary Declaration of Paternity. Until the week of November 14, 2021, Mr. Ralph had never made a formal request. In fact, only a few months ago Mr. Ralph stated in an official court document that he had no intent to seek paternity or custody over Xander because Mr. Ralph believes himself so famous, that Xander will eventually seek him out.

In fact, between September through October 2021, Mr. Ralph has taken three separate vacations to Las Vegas, each of which lasted one week or longer. Not only did Mr. Ralph make no attempt to come to California and establish his paternity claims, but my parents had to fly to Las Vegas to ensure he was served with the Domestic Violence Temporary Restraining Order, because he appeared to be avoiding service.

Ethan Oliver Ralph is an alcoholic.

Ethan Oliver Ralph has a history of drug abuse.

Ethan Oliver Ralph has been convicted of a violent felony.

Ethan Oliver Ralph has serious problems with anger.

Ethan Oliver Ralph released “Revenge Porn” against me.

Ethan Oliver Ralph, in his present state, has no business being around any child.

Ethan Oliver Ralph is unrepentant and unapologetic.

Most importantly, Ethan Oliver Ralph is obsessed with exacting revenge, especially against those he perceives as having wronged him. My entire family and I fall under that category, and there is no shortage of incidents where people have harmed children to take revenge on others.
The minimum donation amount to Help Protect Xander is $1.00.

*Any minimum investment will be $1.00 more than Ethan Oliver Ralph has ever sent to the boy he claims is his son.*​5% of all donations will go to GiveSendGo, to cover their costs.

Funds will be deposited into a Uniform Transfer To Minor account. The funds will belong to Xander, and his grandmother (my mother) is the custodian on the account. I do NOT have access to these funds. They must legally be used for Xander’s benefit

The primary purpose of these funds will be to make sure that if Mr. Ralph seeks any custody or visitation with Xander, that such interactions be under conditions of supervision, treatment for alcoholism, drug testing, anger management, and any other conditions the court may deem necessary to keep Xander as safe as possible. Remaining funds received will stay in trust for Xander and will be used for his education until he is 25 years old, at which point the funds must legally transfer to him.

Mr. Ralph’s abhorrent behavior notwithstanding, I am not without my faults in this situation. But neither is Xander the only innocent party in this awful situation. I have four brothers, ages 4, 7, 13, and 16. The consequences of these actions is creating an undue burden on my parents, which diverts resources from their own children.

Anything you can spare to help Xander would be greatly appreciated.

God bless!

Please visit www.helpprotectxander.com for more information.

“Give justice to the weak and the fatherless; maintain the right of the afflicted and the destitute. Rescue the weak and the needy; deliver them from the hand of the wicked.” Psalm 82:3-4



The most important information is this (emphasis mine):

"After that, Mr. Ralph acted in such a way that I had feared. I had to file a domestic violence restraining order. My parents had to file a Civil Harassment Restraining Order. Mr. Ralph has violated my Temporary Restraining Order multiple times and is now facing criminal prosecution in California for violating those orders."

Site / https://archive.md/M2ONh

The fundraiser itself links to a new site, Help Protect Xander, that outlines Ethan's malfeasance at much greater length and includes a bunch of screenshots:



Site / https://archive.md/JYmHo






Spoiler: All Screenshots















She's also created a Twitter account related to this website and campaign:



Profile / https://archive.md/Ngfsl

Seems like it's going to be a long month for the haters after all.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Nov 23, 2021)

Holy crap, I must have overlooked that one tweet where he says "My son will want to come see his sister _*and future siblings*_ as well". Is this wigger seriously wanting even MORE kids?


----------



## veri (Nov 23, 2021)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> Is this wigger seriously wanting even MORE kids?


more benefits from the state or something, you wouldn’t know ayylwag


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Nov 23, 2021)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> Holy crap, I must have overlooked that one tweet where he says "My son will want to come see his sister _*and future siblings*_ as well". Is this wigger seriously wanting even MORE kids?


I’m telling you bro, Ralph and Alice are destined to create the 3rd demon child who will grow up to be the world’s most depraved scatophile. Sad but true.


----------



## Frog Ken (Nov 23, 2021)

Oh  this is going to cause another massive meltdown for the Gunt.

I doubt her motives and I doubt her version of events, but I can't doubt her ability to enrage Mr Ralph. You can really feel Mr Vickers in some of these lines too, like with the snidey comment about his failing show. 

The entertainment is going to flow!!


----------



## ddlloo (Nov 23, 2021)

This latest trolling thing from the family is cringy as shit, but holy lord will Ralph seethe to high heaven.


----------



## Jump (Nov 23, 2021)

The Vickers and Ralph deserve each other. Nether of them have a care in the world about how this trailer park jerry springer show nonsense will impact the kid once he and his peers are old enough to read it all on the internet.


----------



## FujiWuji (Nov 23, 2021)

It's incredibly comfy watching ralph deal with someone that's as petty as he is.


----------



## Frog Ken (Nov 23, 2021)

I informed Ralph of this development in his chat and posted the link...


----------



## Jack Awful (Nov 23, 2021)

Poor Xander.
His face being used as a cudgel by Faith is just as bad as by Ralph.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Nov 23, 2021)

This shit show could have been prevented if Ralph just simply ignored Faith when they first met in Discord.


----------



## CECA Loather (Nov 23, 2021)

This is like reading Tommy Tooter or a tranny where the subject title is misleading because instead of talking about the subject, it becomes a writeup about themselves.

How Faith landed herself into trouble is irrelevant. What she should write in her fundraiser is how Xander is threatened by Ralph. Throw in tweets of Ralph threatening the family, how he doesn't really care about Xander, how he sees Xander as a trophy, how Ralph can't bring up Xander, make something up, whatever.

Talking about how stupid you were to get yourself pregnant and how you willingly went to Ralph is not going to make you the object of sympathy.

It might be a troll considering the Christian passages but let's see how things develop.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Nov 23, 2021)

CECA Loather said:


> This is like reading Tommy Tooter or a tranny where the subject title is misleading because instead of talking about the subject, it becomes a writeup about themselves.
> 
> How Faith landed herself into trouble is irrelevant. What she should write in her fundraiser is how Xander is threatened by Ralph. Throw in tweets of Ralph threatening the family, how he doesn't really care about Xander, how he sees Xander as a trophy, how Ralph can't bring up Xander, make something up, whatever.
> 
> ...


This feels like it was ghost-written by Mr. Vickers given its length and wording but I'm just speculating.


----------



## Space Cooter (Nov 23, 2021)

Unfortunately for xander he is being used to give us milk before even having the chance to be a cow (I'm quite he will, there is a 0% chance that kid isn't completely fucked).


----------



## 6thRanger (Nov 23, 2021)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> This feels like it was ghost-written by Mr. Vickers given its length and wording but I'm just speculating.


It's definitely been edited by him. Fai Fai herself is a cudgel used by him. She may be the one with the most claims, but this could and would never happen without her Father's encouragement and facilitation. This is the third (thanks @instythot) website he's thrown up to make Ralph seethe. It's pretty pathetic to use your child and grandchild like this. Fai Fai is a young mentally ill woman with exceedingly poor judgement, but you'd expect her traditional, self-made, small business owning middle aged Father to be better than this. Nope, that's what makes him a certified 100% Grade-A Lolcow. I hope being the reason Ralph yells and slaps Pantsu this week is worth this level of embarrassing ops to them. Certainly is worth the laughs for me.

What a family of LOSERS. Imagine wading into the muck with Ethan "You'll Never Go Lower Than Me" Ralph.


----------



## Punished Brent (Nov 23, 2021)

Space Cooter said:


> Unfortunately for xander he is being used to give us milk before even having the chance to be a cow (I'm quite he will, there is a 0% chance that kid isn't completely fucked).


naw he will be fine. The gunt is going to wigger out and wind up back in prison and as long as Mr. Vickers can contain his aspergers faith will raise a normal child totally offline.


----------



## Jack Awful (Nov 23, 2021)

Faith and Vickers are nearly as bad as Ralph.

They've decided to dedicate their lives to fucking with Ralph. This fundraiser is on Give Send Go and not GoFundMe because Ralph also used GSG. It goes into detail on Ralph abusing Faith so Faith can show it to people who stumbled on her fundraiser when looking for Ralph's and so Ralph will seethe. She used Xander's photo despite wanting to keep him offline because Ralph will seethe at the hypocrisy (even if the photo's out there, bringing it more attention will just make things worse)

This may be for a trust fund, but every dollar donated to it is also one dollar that Faith doesn't have to spend on Xander's education, so I believe this is a grift. I also don't see how a trust fund will help force Ralph to be more accountable during visitation, which furthers my previously stated belief.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Nov 23, 2021)

> In fact, only a few months ago Mr. Ralph stated in an official court document that he had no intent to seek paternity or custody over Xander because Mr. Ralph believes himself so famous, that Xander will eventually seek him out


Please be true.


----------



## Neil (Nov 23, 2021)

It's crazy how dedicated both sides of this tism war are to making total asses out of themselves trying to one up each other in pettiness. Literally none of this is about the baby, it's about getting the biggest reaction out of the other side.

Josh was not joking about a neverending corn harvest, these idiots live and fucking breathe corn.


----------



## Fannyscum (Nov 23, 2021)

Angry Shoes said:


> Please be true.


Not sure what they're referring to, unless these tweets were entered into the court record as part of their complaint:


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Nov 23, 2021)

They say the funds will be used exclusively to Xander’s benefit,  Doubt. 

It totally isn’t not going to be used on more Disney trips before he is even old enough to enjoy Disney.


----------



## JoyfulDarter (Nov 23, 2021)

Space Cooter said:


> Unfortunately for xander he is being used to give us milk before even having the chance to be a cow (I'm quite he will, there is a 0% chance that kid isn't completely fucked).


Looking forward to the 2060 holonet feeds about Xander.


----------



## State Champ (Nov 23, 2021)

The birther and Vickers are terrible, the child's alleged father is even worse.

The real loser in all of this is Xahnduh.

The only winner is the Farms.


----------



## Disrespected Pronouns (Nov 23, 2021)

Someone start a GSG to shoot all the actors in this white trash drama into space for use in the GUNT asteroid deflection test


----------



## D_Tractor (Nov 23, 2021)

So is Gunt a deadbeat dad or is he suing for custody? Looks like crazy stuck his dick in crazier and he is the less criminally unfit parent. This bitch is actually making me side with Ethan.


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 23, 2021)

Before even reading the post, I knew this was going to happen. 

@Haru Okumura want to add a poll to bet on which party will grift more Christian donations? 

Again, "Xander"! This is 1000% a name given to him by us. Anyway, the new season is probably commencing. We had a bountiful harvest with a grifty lawyer already. Ralph didn't brown his entire room to get 10 times his alleged $9000 donations -- even if he did, Rekieta still beat him. Fat, 5'1'', and Nissan Sentraless.


----------



## instythot (Nov 23, 2021)

6thRanger said:


> This is the second website he's thrown up to make Ralph seethe.


Third website. There's still helpsavexander.com, which includes a copy of the domestic violence TRO for download and evidence of their claims of violations as well as case numbers. Get your facts while you still can, fellow ayylawgs.


----------



## Niggernerd (Nov 23, 2021)

If i was xander I'd wish i were dead for having these re tards as my parents


----------



## AnIntrepidCrow (Nov 23, 2021)

It's a perpetual karmic justice machine trapped in an eternal feedback loop, and I can't get enough. Ralph is completely fucked if they are actually charging him in California btw. Pantsu will be raising her guntling alone


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Nov 23, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> If i was xander I'd wish i were dead for having these re tards as my parents


Not to mention having both Vickers and Ronnie as your grandfathers


----------



## Disrespected Pronouns (Nov 23, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Again, "Xander"! This is 1000% a name given to him by us. Anyway, the new season is probably commencing. We had a bountiful harvest with a grifty lawyer already. Ralph didn't brown his entire room to get 10 times his alleged $9000 donations -- even if he did, Rekieta still beat him. Fat, 5'1'', and Nissan Sentraless.


To be honest I think the most embarrassing thing in this whole sordid affair is that the Vickers have assigned a name to a living, breathing human just to get daps from internet nobodies by citing an old meme to dunk on its father. Idk what they call the kid in real life, but every time they use "Xander" it's just so fucking trashy, and it really undercuts the the whole WE'RE SO RESPONSIBLE AND JUST WANT TO BE IN PEACE image the oaf tries to project


----------



## Terrorist (Nov 23, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> They say the funds will be used exclusively to Xander’s benefit,  Doubt.
> 
> It totally isn’t not going to be used on more Disney trips before he is even old enough to enjoy Disney.


Xander’s grand inheritance: A $120 Donald Duck wallet chain.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Nov 23, 2021)

Fundraiser update:






It's time for Ethan to start sweating a little!

EDIT: I've added a poll to the thread as per @AltisticRight's suggestion above.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 23, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> If i was xander I'd wish i were dead for having these re tards as my parents


i really hope lil xander pulls through. itd be really cool if he became a successful cool dude and left all these white trash fuckheads in the dust. 

this is funny as shit but lil xander is bound for a shit childhood


----------



## veri (Nov 23, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


>


ralphs going to have another heart attack frantically trying to find out who the 100 dollar anonymous donor is


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Nov 23, 2021)

Noone should donate to Faith. She thought she was a disney princess and went on a Magic Gunt Ride. Her problems are her own and she's trying to grift.


----------



## instythot (Nov 23, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> i really hope lil xander pulls through. itd be really cool if he became a successful cool dude and left all these white trash fuckheads in the dust.
> 
> this is funny as shit but lil xander is bound for a shit childhood


This is going to play out like one of those tragic tales where the antagonist turns out to be the child's father and the child lives entirely consumed by revenge. As such, Young Xander will grow up to be head janny of the Guntoverse and eventually inherit the entire Kiwi Farms from his adoptive father figure, Joshua Conner Moon


----------



## Dick Pooman (Nov 23, 2021)

This really is like one of those old-fashioned hillbilly feuds where every action demands a reprisal.


----------



## Space Cooter (Nov 23, 2021)

Punished Brent said:


> naw he will be fine. The gunt is going to wigger out and wind up back in prison and as long as Mr. Vickers can contain his aspergers faith will raise a normal child totally offline.


Yeah he did a superb job with faith. Prize pig right there. 

He's on the right track here with xander  so far too. his
grandkid's existence is a white trash tug-o-gunt between him and a fat insane alcoholic. 

I hope I'm wrong and this kid rises above it. Maybe this ebegging campaign money can be spent on books or something else helpful. But I wouldn't bet on it


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Nov 23, 2021)

I forgot to add.

If Fai-Fai wants money, SHE CAN SEEK CHILD SUPPORT. No need to grift us. That'll get his balls in more of a vice than this grift.


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 23, 2021)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> Is this wigger seriously wanting even MORE kids?


One of Ralph's paypigs on telegram claimed 2 will only stagnate replacement and 3 will defeat it. 

They think trailer trash mass breeding will defeat the Mexicans or something. I'm struggling to find that screenshot, will try later. 



CECA Loather said:


> Talking about how stupid you were to get yourself pregnant and how you willingly went to Ralph is not going to make you the object of sympathy.


It's a Christian site, so yes it very much will. Christians love the "self aware" kind and Bible quoting. There is no doubt in my mind that Vickers helped with the writing.


----------



## Spergichu (Nov 23, 2021)

How much longer until a GiveSendGo page is listed for a humble banana pepper and corn farmer living in some Slavic shithole looking to raise money to build a pigeon nursery?


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 23, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> One of Ralph's paypigs on telegram claimed 2 will only stagnate replacement and 3 will defeat it.


he actually needs 4 now for replacement since he has two baby mamas for his literal bastard retard spawn


----------



## FakeNewsAnchor (Nov 23, 2021)

Well, I guess since this week's gag is trying to grift off of Xander's conception...


Spoiler


----------



## veri (Nov 23, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> One of Ralph's paypigs on telegram claimed 2 will only stagnate replacement and 3 will defeat it.


i thought they like eugenics too though and wouldn’t want a 4’5x6’0x4’13 sized man reproducing


----------



## Rei is shit (Nov 24, 2021)

We need a xander coin or nft.


----------



## Mr Moonface (Nov 24, 2021)

And the troll donations have started:


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 24, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> i thought they like eugenics too though and wouldn’t want a 4’5x6’0x4’13 sized man reproducing


They clearly do since that circle is infested with yellow fever and lust for Khazar milkers.


----------



## JoyfulDarter (Nov 24, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> No should donate to Faith. She thought she was a disney princess and went on a Magic Gunt Ride. Her problems are her own and she's trying to grift.


I'm sure a lot of people will donate just because it's funny how mad Ralph will get when she grifts more off the kid than he can.


----------



## SargonF00t (Nov 24, 2021)

I wonder what embarrassing photos of Faith will somehow make their way to the internet?


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Nov 24, 2021)

CECA Loather said:


> Throw in tweets of Ralph threatening the family, how he doesn't really care about Xander, how he sees Xander as a trophy, how Ralph can't bring up Xander, make something up, whatever.


I am sure Xander will love those tweets when he will get older. Great job, @theralph


----------



## Cat tit bingo (Nov 24, 2021)

OK on it own a competing campaign with the baby pic that ralph couldn't use is funny as fuck but the jokes kinda spoiled by the fact these are real fundraisers that good people will be tricked into giving money to. Hopefully she used the picture for spite and won't post more pics of Xander for the grift. It's a good thing his parents aren't white trash losers with self-destructive tendencies


----------



## 412-L (Nov 24, 2021)

Can the month of November get any cozier for Ethan?


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Nov 24, 2021)

412-L said:


> Can the month of November get any cozier for Ethan?


From mid-November to mid-December of last year was one hell of a thrill ride I will never forget. I can't wait to see if it repeats like it did last year.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 24, 2021)

oh and since ralph is here, you act all smug and refuse to admit were right about anyone and make it about owning us then when they fuck you over you shift the goalposts to being "well im winning against that person" when we warned you not to get fucked by them in first place. you said we were jealous of faith and she wasnt a psycho its nawt trooo and now shes using your sons pic to grift neets and paint you basically as a child rapist, you said this about many other people like zoom, you defend them and your association then they snake or you fall out with them and they do something fucked up and then its instantly "fuck you alawgs they fucked me but ahm winning" as if we were always in league. 

even with josh earlier alogs like me disliked him and you being friends but then the corn joke/mild critique telling you to knock it off and instantly hes just another one of us and youre trying to brag constantly about "owning" or "doing better than" him while ignoring the fact you gave us a massive w burning that bridge and we continue to laugh at you, you cant get back to zero or eek a win when we fucked you and your pig brain created an unnecessary conflict even if idk the court rules you can personally smother josh to death with your gunt, the fact remains we saw a former ally of yours turn to a bitter enemy and you cause yourself much more stress. its retarded wigger shit that makes you as easy to lead as a piggy raged bull in spain with a matador.


----------



## tigerbloodman (Nov 24, 2021)

For everyone shitting on vickers for spending so much time fucking with the gunt, you dont understand old people need hobbies.

Think about it, he runs a successful business thats isnt growing so it doesn't take a huge amount of time. His kids have grown up. Hes slowing down and cant really spend all his time golfing or some shit. What else does he have to do with his time than slap the gunt to see how long it jiggles.

Old people do the weirdest shit for fun, its just a fact.


----------



## Fannyscum (Nov 24, 2021)

tigerbloodman said:


> His kids have grown up.


The five Vickers children are 20, 16, 13, 7 and 4, he should be busy making sure they're not (still) on discord.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Nov 24, 2021)

Oh man this really cringe from Faith and Vickers family but it's going to make Ralph seethe that for sure.


----------



## instythot (Nov 24, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> I forgot to add.
> 
> If Fai-Fai wants money, SHE CAN SEEK CHILD SUPPORT. No need to grift us. That'll get his balls in more of a vice than this grift.


The man doesn't even earn money that can be measured with currency symbols anymore. How is she gonna garnish donos and shitcoins?


----------



## Cow Poly (Nov 24, 2021)

Faith does not need any cash to go up against Ralph. Single mothers in California have gov't, institutional & corporate support.
This is bullshit its just a grift. She has a history of doing this it's easy to find.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Nov 24, 2021)

"I want to keep xander safe" Proceeds to post face pictures of Xander.

Faith knew what she was doing with the gunt. Let's not forget she called her dad a rapist during the Rad Roberts leaks.


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Nov 24, 2021)

Man this is fucking cringe. Thanks for grifting for the Vickers Chinktistic and Tranny Okamura.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Nov 24, 2021)

Faith is playing Ralph and vickers like pawns of her schizo Disney buffy fantasies. None of these people deserve xander.


----------



## Ethan Ralph is 5'1" 🖕💋 (Nov 24, 2021)

Sargon?


----------



## Marche (Nov 24, 2021)

Going to start a petition for Josh to adopt Xander.


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Nov 24, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> Poor Xander.
> His face being used as a cudgel by Faith is just as bad as by Ralph.


Well yes, this is a fight between two retards, they are both characterized by doing retarded things. That's why it's so entertaining.


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Nov 24, 2021)

Xander Vickers is the only candidate for future ownership of kiwifarms


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Nov 24, 2021)

Marche said:


> Going to start a petition for Josh to adopt Xander.


Josh will leave him on the porch with the pigeons and it will be a notable improvement for the child's upbringing.


----------



## Red Thief (Nov 24, 2021)

From calling him the farms meme name to posting his fucking face online to own the baby daddy. Man, these people are despicable to a man. This poor kid's so fucked. The only one that's gonna be more fucked is the next guntling thanks to the tradcath open pedo anime obsession mom.


----------



## Had (Nov 24, 2021)

As fun as it is to Alog Ralph don’t even think about giving Faith a cent. She fucked up her life, and went crying back to her family as we all knew she would. She deserves to pay every penny herself, not us or her family.
Ralph is white trash but let’s not pretend she wouldn’t have chosen some other white trash gunt to piss off her dad if given the chance.


----------



## twozero (Nov 24, 2021)

Spergichu said:


> How much longer until a GiveSendGo page is listed for a humble banana pepper and corn farmer living in some Slavic shithole looking to raise money to build a pigeon nursery?


If Ralph’s whines are to be believed too, payouts are near enough instant from GSG rather than held until the campaign completes.

 The best way to save baby Janny Xanny is for Faith to stop trying to farm dopamine from Twitter  and just quietly pursue Ralph in the courts for TRO violations. TBH, she should lose the kid herself and fuck off to living in the Disney land parking lot.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Nov 24, 2021)

I’ve seen more fucked up babies than that. Surprised Xander came out normal.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 24, 2021)

DaddyDickDown said:


> I’ve seen more fucked up babies than that. Surprised Xander came out normal.


Ride's barely starting, baby!


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Nov 24, 2021)

DaddyDickDown said:


> I’ve seen more fucked up babies than that. Surprised Xander came out normal.


Yeah. Wait until he's a few years older. Those obesity genetics are going to kick in.


----------



## FM Bradley (Nov 24, 2021)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> Yeah. Wait until he's a few years older. Those obesity genetics are going to kick in.


Don't forget the severe autism that will surface later due to seeing nothing from his family members except cellphone fiddling and cooomsoooming


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Nov 24, 2021)

blah blah blah vickers cringe this disney princess that
WHO CARES!! I just want to see if this is going to force the hand of the site to remove one or the other off its platform.


----------



## KhorneFlakes (Nov 24, 2021)

Ethan Ralph is 5'1 said:


> Sargon?
> 
> View attachment 2746996


didn't he and rand fall out recently or something?


----------



## Ethan Ralph is 5'1" 🖕💋 (Nov 24, 2021)

GayestFurryTrash said:


> Josh will leave him on the porch with the pigeons and it will be a notable improvement for the child's upbringing.


This.
Being raised by pigeons and growing up to become a weird Tarzan-like pigeon man would be preferable any day of the week.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Nov 24, 2021)

Angry Shoes said:


> Please be true.


It is true he said that he has avoided a paternity and custody battle in court documents, the part about him saying Xander would seek him out was not in the court document.

Even Ralph hasn't said Xander would seek him out due to his E-Fame, but he is a fat delusional wigger so he no doubt thinks it.


----------



## Chris Mclean (Nov 24, 2021)

Had said:


> As fun as it is to Alog Ralph don’t even think about giving Faith a cent. She fucked up her life, and went crying back to her family as we all knew she would. She deserves to pay every penny herself, not us or her family.
> Ralph is white trash but let’s not pretend she wouldn’t have chosen some other white trash gunt to piss off her dad if given the chance.


A year ago she was crying about how KF put her in the mental hospital and now she wants to try and squeeze money out of the alogs. She can go and fuck herself. I bet this is all about another trip to disneyland anway.

Mr V: Oh sweetie i think we might have to cancel that 10th trip to disneyland this year unlesss you get a job. Daddies tapped out.
Faith: Observe


----------



## ddlloo (Nov 24, 2021)

Faith's going to raise so much more than Ralph, it won't even be a contest.

1: Vickers tailored it for the website's actual audience.
2: Alogs will 100% donate small amounts purely to troll Ralph. They won't give a shit ithat it's going to some BPD nut job to spend on Disney merch.
3: VIckers himself will probably donate a dozen times under different identities just to make sure it beats the shit out of Ralph's fundraiser.

The more I think about it, it's a pretty smart plan. Disgusting and fucking dumb in regards to the fact they're using a toddler in their little spergfight, but in terms of getting Ralph to absolutely seethe and probably put himself in more trouble with the law it's pretty good. Lets be honest, Ralph probably won't be content with just screaming from high heaven about this he'll probably also try to get it taken down somehow. The second he sends a drunken tweet to that websites twitter account is the moment Vickers' lawyers earn another few grandmbecause I'm pretty sure trying to prevent your ex from raising donations for your son (and almost definitely using some lies and defamation in the process) probably violates half the stipulations in the order(s) against him.


----------



## Slobs (Nov 24, 2021)

So when is one of Xander's more responsible family members going to start a fundraiser to get him away from both of these retards?


----------



## Frog Ken (Nov 24, 2021)

Okay, I laughed.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Nov 24, 2021)

And they put it up just in time so that Ralph can seethe while visiting the new in-laws. Well played.
Let's see how long he can keep of twitter before he starts coping.


----------



## CeeShape (Nov 24, 2021)

i cant be more certain of this,kid is going to be so fucked up with parents like this
its grift meet jealousy meeting woman sorned
very good she made it,its given me a good hearty laugh. 
the vickers family everyone.


----------



## Near (Nov 24, 2021)

Do I get a forum mcguffin for donating to the proper cause? @Null


----------



## ComedyEnjoyer (Nov 24, 2021)

Man, Xander really is an ugly baby, huh


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Nov 24, 2021)

You can kind of spam likes btw, if you like a comment then reload the page and you can like it again. Lots of thumbs for little Xander!


----------



## BigFatSweatyMan (Nov 24, 2021)

If you donate to either campaign you're an idiot. With that being said I hope Gunty felts Vickers.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 24, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> You can kind of spam likes btw, if you like a comment then reload the page and you can like it again. Lots of thumbs for little Xander!


Phrasing!


----------



## NibbaBibba (Nov 24, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> You can kind of spam likes btw, if you like a comment then reload the page and you can like it again. Lots of thumbs for little Xander!


If you really want you can automate that. This would target the PPP donation, if you want to change it you'd have to alter the donation_id value.
You can check your network tab to see if it's working.


```
(function sneed() {
    // 374392 // Adriana Blair
    // 374268 // Joshua Connor Troon
    var rand = Math.round(Math.random() * (500 - 250)) + 250;
    setTimeout(function() {
        $.ajax({
            type: "POST",
            url: "/donation/donationreactions",
            data: [{name: "campaign_id", value: 'ethanralphsonfund'},{name: "donation_id", value: '374349'},{name: "type", value: 'like'}],
            datatype: "json",
          });
          sneed();
    }, rand);
}());
```


----------



## instythot (Nov 24, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> Faith does not need any cash to go up against Ralph. Single mothers in California have gov't, institutional & corporate support.
> This is bullshit its just a grift. She has a history of doing this it's easy to find.


Except this isn't a grift. It's pure spite to put a campaign with completely opposite interests as Ralph's on the same platform Ralph is using, calling him a piece of shit the same way he  did to her. They know nobody cares about supporting Ralph, his baby momma or his kid and know they're gonna get less than one of Fai Fai's dumb charity campaigns


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Nov 24, 2021)

Canine with Fangs said:


> Man, Xander really is an ugly baby, huh


I feel bad for the baby, he got some really bad wigger genes passed down to him. A whole family lineage of wiggers on his father's side.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Nov 24, 2021)

instythot said:


> Except this isn't a grift. It's pure spite to put a campaign with completely opposite interests as Ralph's on the same platform Ralph is using, calling him a piece of shit the same way he  did to her. They know nobody cares about supporting Ralph, his baby momma or his kid and know they're gonna get less than one of Fai Fai's dumb charity campaigns


I think it's also an attempt to sanitize the story somewhat.


----------



## BrainProlapse (Nov 24, 2021)

The audacity of this cunt to grift despite already leaching off her parents. 

Stop talking about the baby. Stop talking to the piggy ex you let sniff your shit and nut in you. If you have to be spiteful just do it through the courts, but let's be real Ethan doesn't actually want the kid cause he'd have to pay for it.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Nov 24, 2021)

This is a shameful grift coming from a supposedly upper middle class family. That being said, it's going to make Ralph seethe more than ever so I'm gonna go ahead and co-sign it.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Nov 24, 2021)

We'll need a Shady ChristFundMe General Thread before this is over.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 24, 2021)

BigFatSweatyMan said:


> With that being said I hope Gunty felts Vickers.


personally i find great joy in ralph suffering so i hope the other side of the shit pile lands on top his instead. 



mario if smoke weed said:


> I feel bad for the baby, he got some really bad wigger genes passed down to him. A whole family lineage of wiggers on his father's side.


i hoped the baby wouldnt look like either of the parents by some miracle but hes already fucked physically he literally looks like a chunk of gunt flesh animated and ralph reproduced by budding it. hes fucked and his life already fucking sucks, theres no sugar coating it or being polite at this point its like trying to ignore the bloated belly of a starving african child as being ok looking. the only hopes xander has is if he rises above the personality flaws that fucked his parents to the point he makes even ralphs features lovable on his brilliant soul and maybe he can fix it later if he survives long enough from not following his parents unhealthy habits to get massive rebuilding surgery and becomes an actual human height and remove the porcine and sea hag dna. 

im sorry but theres physical consequences to two dysgenic people breeding. its not xanders fault but i hate that we let these irresponsible trashy fucks get away with breeding as an after thought not caring what they pass down to their kids physically or otherwise because not offending the kid means normalizing their fucked behavior and never calling it out. legit i consider them ignoring the complications they caused xander as being on par with breeding the human equivalent of a weiner dog or some other miserable unstable breed as a disney princess/masculine anti josh moon fashion statement accessory.

they both tried to get in the right wing so if they have a problem with it tough youve tacitly endorsed or cosigned more extreme positions on procreation.


----------



## 412-L (Nov 24, 2021)

NibbaBibba said:


> ```
> (function sneed() {
> // 374392 // Adriana Blair
> // 374268 // Joshua Connor Troon
> ...


That pesky hacker known as Kiwi Farms strikes again! I sure hope Gaytor doesn’t report this sneed-based attack to the federal authorities.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Nov 24, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> The five Vickers children are 20, 16, 13, 7 and 4, he should be busy making sure they're not (still) on discord.


There is still hope for the three youngest. The two oldest are lost causes and should be written off


----------



## instythot (Nov 24, 2021)

BrainProlapse said:


> The audacity of this cunt to grift despite already leaching off her parents.
> 
> Stop talking about the baby. Stop talking to the piggy ex you let sniff your shit and nut in you. If you have to be spiteful just do it through the courts, but let's be real Ethan doesn't actually want the kid cause he'd have to pay for it.


The text screams "I was written by Retarded Grandpa Matt" . She's not grifting, it's a fat retard trying to fuck up another fat retard's grift. If it was a grift, this would be on gofundme or some site people who don't give money to Fed Alaska have actually heard of


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Nov 24, 2021)

Just wanted to say that in regards to the poll, I think Ethan will win by virtue of the fact his paypigs will donate multiple times, whereas any donos Faith gets will more than likely be a single troll dono.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Nov 24, 2021)

Ethan Ralph is 5'1" said:


> Sargon?
> 
> View attachment 2746996


I read that in Rands voice


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Nov 24, 2021)

As much as I have enjoyed reading this, and the tasty tidbit that Ralph has a second set of criminal charges filed against him for violating a restraining order - I wonder how both will stack up together... - this was a fucking stupid move by Faith and the Vickers' clan. They must know they will make next to nothing from this, like what's it going to raise $1,000 if we are being very, VERY generous. No doubt it would actually require people from the fan forum to be generous to get it there...

Why in the world would you relitigate this shit in public when it can all be done behind the closed doors of family court?

Either way, I'll keep enjoying it.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Nov 24, 2021)

What an age we live in, where I can watch the events of two trashy people begging for money as they get into a tug of war over a child, all while the masses throw five dollar bills at them.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Nov 24, 2021)

Ethan Ralph is 5'1 said:


> This.
> Being raised by pigeons and growing up to become a weird Tarzan-like pigeon man would be preferable any day of the week.


He'd learn better social skills from the pigeons and the broken slav-chatter he'd scream would be better English than what Ralph speaks. He'd shit everywhere still though, Ralph and the birds do have that in common.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 24, 2021)

The difference between Vickers and Gunt is the Vickers are actually raising and spending their own money to raise the baby. Gunt has never put a cent towards the baby, but is trying to use him scam money for himself. 

Also, the Vickers are not broke ass wiggers living in a rented crack shack. I don’t get idiots comparing Vickers to Ralph. Vickers runs his own business that comfortably provides for a family of five in California for twenty years. Ralph is a e-grifter that couldn’t even provide for himself a single adult until age THIRTY FIVE and will never comfortably provide for any of his illegitimate children, that’s the baby mamas’ problem.


----------



## Red Thief (Nov 24, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> The difference between Vickers and Gunt is the Vickers are actually raising and spending their own money to raise the baby. Gunt has never put a cent towards the baby, but is trying to use him scam money for himself.
> 
> Also, the Vickers are not broke ass wiggers living in a rented crack shack. I don’t get idiots comparing Vickers to Ralph. Vickers runs his own business that comfortably provides for a family of five in California for twenty years. Ralph is a e-grifter that couldn’t even provide for himself a single adult until age THIRTY FIVE and will never comfortably provide for any of his illegitimate children, that’s the baby mamas’ problem.


Raising the child you brought into this world should be the standard. Not praise worthy at all imo. Especially the fact that they just keep breeding mouth breathing sacks of in-the-way people. In fact, if there's any proof that you shouldn't be able to just shit out kid after kid it's the entire mentally ill vickers clan. There is no good side to this. There's bad and worse.

Imagine growing up and googling your name, who hasn't, and seeing all of this shit. They're doing lil xanny no favors. He's probably going to grow up in a crowded house owned my his grandparents and populated by his mother and her siblings in close quarters. Better than living with gunt? Sure. Better to simply not just run away and have kids with a fat wigger and likely leaving his rearing to your parents? Nah.


----------



## instythot (Nov 24, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> As much as I have enjoyed reading this, and the tasty tidbit that Ralph has a second set of criminal charges filed against him for violating a restraining order - I wonder how both will stack up together... - this was a fucking stupid move by Faith and the Vickers' clan. They must know they will make next to nothing from this, like what's it going to raise $1,000 if we are being very, VERY generous. No doubt it would actually require people from the fan forum to be generous to get it there...
> 
> Why in the world would you relitigate this shit in public when it can all be done behind the closed doors of family court?
> 
> Either way, I'll keep enjoying it.


It's not about money, it's about damaging Ralph's fundraising with knock on effects of making him lash out in public, further violating his various restraining orders against Gramps and his retarded brood


----------



## draggs (Nov 24, 2021)

I don't give a fuck what Faith's and her parents' reasons are, I don't give a fuck how white trash they are, holy shit she historically BTFO'd Ralph in that screed 

Lol literal sexual predator pedophile Pantsu saved Faith from being raped by the gunt, how scummy are you Ethan when such a person stops you from committing a rape 

The corn harvest is poised to increase by millions of tons


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Nov 24, 2021)

It never ceases to amaze me there's people willing to burn their hard earned money on online e-trash like this.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Nov 24, 2021)

Bryan's at it again:












						GiveSendGo - Help Protect Xander: The #1 Free Christian Fundraising S…
					

archived 24 Nov 2021 21:56:14 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## Mrdeadmandt (Nov 24, 2021)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> Holy crap, I must have overlooked that one tweet where he says "My son will want to come see his sister _*and future siblings*_ as well". Is this wigger seriously wanting even MORE kids?


One thing white trash do exceptionally well is breed a shit ton of kids.


----------



## GL09 (Nov 24, 2021)

King Daddy Telomerase said:


> It never ceases to amaze me there's people willing to burn their hard earned money on online e-trash like this.


Well you have to remember it is a Christian fund raising site. So Ralph and the Vickers are probably mostly scamming poor innocent people who have no clue who they actually are. Pretty low.


----------



## instythot (Nov 24, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> Bryan's at it again:
> 
> View attachment 2748714
> 
> ...


Either that's not Bry Bry or his brain is more scattered and working less optimally than usual.

His last declared position on video regarding this totally real fight that Ethan Ralph legitimately issued a challenge for was that getting it done with contracts and promoters was too expensive, so he was going to drive to Canada, somehow enter Justo's Canada without a vaccination, pick up and drive PPP halfway across the US as if there is a car built in the last 50 years that can support both of their weights and as if PPP has acknowledged any part of this plan ever, and then arrive in Guntsville where he will rely on the local "mutual combat" laws


----------



## Chris Mclean (Nov 24, 2021)

Red Thief said:


> He's probably going to grow up in a crowded house owned my his grandparents and populated by his mother and her siblings in close quarters. Better than living with gunt? Sure. Better to simply not just run away and have kids with a fat wigger and likely leaving his rearing to your parents? Nah.


Whats really odd is that I have never heard Faith complain about the mess or smell of Ralphs house, cause I can just imagine what state that double wide was in. Spilt liqour, Cat piss and molding fast food. Ill bet it looked like an episode of horders with trash piles everywhere.

But that begs the question what kind of abominable state must casa Vickers be in? Like Faith wasn't a party girl she was a homeschooled shut in. She had yet to experience college life. For her to not just live with Ralph but also want to move back in with him shows she has to be used to some serious filth and im not talking about the thumb in the butt kind. Imagine what the Vickers house must look and smell like.


----------



## cistendered (Nov 24, 2021)

CHRIST  IS  KING


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Nov 24, 2021)

draggs said:


> I don't give a fuck what Faith's and her parents' reasons are, I don't give a fuck how white trash they are, holy shit she historically BTFO'd Ralph in that screed
> 
> Lol literal sexual predator pedophile Pantsu saved Faith from being raped by the gunt, how scummy are you Ethan when such a person stops you from committing a rape
> 
> The corn harvest is poised to increase by millions of tons


The biggest problem with the "Help Protect Xander" GiveSendGo, Twitter, web site, FaceBook, and whatever else they've got is that it's all introed with that same letter that starts off quoting the Bible then trying to sanitize the whole sordid mess so much that it's just begging someone to swoop in with info, tweets, DMs, and emails to set the record straight.


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 24, 2021)

NibbaBibba said:


> If you really want you can automate that. This would target the PPP donation, if you want to change it you'd have to alter the donation_id value.
> You can check your network tab to see if it's working.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice SQL injection there, Ralph will report this h@x0r to the FBI. This will not escape Cyber security expert Shannon's eagle eyes. 



Chris Mclean said:


> Whats really odd is that I have never heard Faith complain about the mess or smell of Ralphs house, cause I can just imagine what state that double wide was in.


She said Ralph's breath smells like used tampons. I'd guess that pales in comparison to everything else. 

As for the fundraiser itself, I don't care enough to moralise. 



Spoiler: What I think 



I don't think it's a good idea but why should anyone care what I think when this will lead to a funny trashfire? The same about this fundraiser can be said about Ralph's. Now troll donations will make some curious people try to look into the entire fiasco, Faith is far from having a clean record. People will see all those weird tweets and other psychotic stuff she's done which fine, she now concedes but still, it's all documented. That's why I think it's a bad idea but obviously making Ralph seethe and getting him into further legal woes is becoming a hobby.



Here's something funny. GSG takes 5% from each transaction to cover overhead, right? Will Ralph go into a frenzied bid war over whose grift is larger? Imagine giving 5% away to epically own the opponent. 5% goes to Christ! GSG always wins.


----------



## Cat tit bingo (Nov 24, 2021)

Canine with Fangs said:


> Man, Xander really is an ugly baby, huh


Kids got enough on his plate already, give him time to go though his traumatic childhood before giving him the horrible news that he looks like his parents


----------



## Fields Of Rye (Nov 24, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Not sure what they're referring to, unless these tweets were entered into the court record as part of their complaint:
> View attachment 2746124


>Mom, whose Dad 

It's a man called Ethan Ralph. He took advantage of me when I was young and stupid and thought everyone was good inside. It was a terrible situation, and while I regret that it happened I'm glad it led me to having you

>Wow! I wonder if I'll ever meet him one day!

Hahahah holy shit no his fucking heart exploded 7 years ago in Vegas 

>oh


----------



## MediocreMilt (Nov 24, 2021)

Fields Of Rye said:


> Hahahah holy shit no his fucking heart exploded 7 years ago in Vegas
> 
> >oh


Then he got in a bad car wreck!

>really? oh, that's sad, so that's how...

Then he made a polyamorous throuple with your evil stepmom and some gross ip2 chick named Alice, and Alice was effing nuts and tried to stab him

>oh no! so that's why he di-

He's still alive, but he wound up serving time for creeping on the underaged girls he sees at the courthouse. You can decide if you want to meet him when you're 18.


----------



## Farglemark (Nov 24, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> Bryan's at it again:
> 
> View attachment 2748714
> 
> ...


Thats either Bryan or exactly what he would say. What a fucking faggot either way, even if he beats the piss out of Ralph, he's ruined the fun of it being him doing it.
It'll be funny, but more like in a new lolcow rising sort of way.


----------



## CECA Loather (Nov 24, 2021)

instythot said:


> Either that's not Bry Bry or his brain is more scattered and working less optimally than usual.
> 
> His last declared position on video regarding this totally real fight that Ethan Ralph legitimately issued a challenge for was that getting it done with contracts and promoters was too expensive, so he was going to drive to Canada, somehow enter Justo's Canada without a vaccination, pick up and drive PPP halfway across the US as if there is a car built in the last 50 years that can support both of their weights and as if PPP has acknowledged any part of this plan ever, and then arrive in Guntsville where he will rely on the local "mutual combat" laws


"KingofPol" or to be precise the person donating using that handle also donated to Ralph's fundraiser despite KoP saying that he "would *NEVER* ever fucking donate a single fucking penny to Ethan Ralph".






						Ethan Ralph vs. Bryan Dunn
					

Don't tell anyone, but I am actually Fred Fuchs. Or TXT. Depends on Bryan's current mental state.  No, no. @An Avenging Bird is TXT, @4str4staleatherbelt is Gator and Goku 1000000 is Godwinson so that leaves you as Freddie Boy. Unless Bird is one of your socks, of course and then the Pipe Silvia...




					kiwifarms.net
				




The link below links to Ralph's fundraiser






						11/13/2021 "Help Ethan Ralph Fight to See His Son"
					

Who's he trying to kid. Ethan doesn't give a fuck and all the money he gets from it goes straight into alcohol, bets with negative expected value, and $85 "steaks".




					kiwifarms.net
				




I believe KoP is clinically insane so it could really be him but for now I have my doubts.

However, he has a skin almost as thin as Ralph's and overreacts like Ralph. If you criticise him mildly, he will overreact with paragraph after paragraph even though silence or a one liner would suffice. So if someone were to leave a comment there laughing at KoP...


----------



## instythot (Nov 24, 2021)

CECA Loather said:


> "KingofPol" or to be precise the person donating using that handle also donated to Ralph's fundraiser despite KoP saying that he "would *NEVER* ever fucking donate a single fucking penny to Ethan Ralph".


We're getting way off topic here and we should relocate this alleged shit talking to the fight thread or Bryan's regular thread, but Bryan has a much looser definition of the truth than most people in internet famous. Taking a statement like that from him as gospel is the quickest way to get proven wrong by him


----------



## GuntN7 (Nov 24, 2021)

Anyone who gives money to either parties is a *cuck. PERIOD*

It's over !!! This board is going down and the Vickers family *WILL *piss away the money. Killstream paypigs are the fucking worst, I swear gunt doesn't run his business as a right wing podcast, he runs it like a disgusting gay financial dominance role play service. Gross, nobody needs to know these details. We just come to laugh at lolcows but you keep going, the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## veri (Nov 24, 2021)

what if i DON'T want to help protect xander? he can protect himself


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Nov 25, 2021)

CECA Loather said:


> I believe KoP is clinically insane so it could really be him but for now I have my doubts.


Bryan will stoop to any level for online attention and draw himself into drama with every lolcow. It's probably him.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 25, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> Anyone who gives money to either parties is a *cuck. PERIOD*
> 
> It's over !!! This board is going down and the Vickers family *WILL *piss away the money. Killstream paypigs are the fucking worst, I swear gunt doesn't run his business as a right wing podcast, he runs it like a disgusting gay financial dominance role play service. Gross, nobody needs to know these details. We just come to laugh at lolcows but you keep going, the fuck is wrong with you?


LOL like the Vickers care about a few hundred or thousand bucks. It’s chump change and their fundraiser is just a fuck you to Ralph. They spend far more on meals on a trip to the House of Mouse than this fundraiser will net. 

Ralph OTOH is actually a broke wigger and does need mo money and will piss away any “legal fund” on ubers, Arby’s and Caesar’s Palace sportsbook.


----------



## Black Light Red Panic (Nov 25, 2021)

This is just lord of the rings at this point


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 25, 2021)

Green Door Red Panic said:


> This is just lord of the rings at this point


Lord of the Onion Rings.


----------



## Black Light Red Panic (Nov 25, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Lord of the Onion Rings.


Yeah, that's not fucking funny you prick.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Nov 25, 2021)

Green Door Red Panic said:


> Yeah, that's not fucking funny you prick.


I chortled. Plus they post their food constantly like we don't think they eat unless they explicitly show us and if it's not overpriced garbage, it's fast food garbage.


----------



## Black Light Red Panic (Nov 25, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> I chortled. Plus they post their food constantly like we don't think they eat unless they explicitly show us and if it's not overpriced garbage, it's fast food garbage.


My dad died of an onion you heartless fuck. You know, theres a special place in hell for rapist scumbag s like you, and it's not a throne. It's a latrine where you eat endless fresh shit in hell for eternity while getting triple penetrated by every gay nugget ever every day morning noon and night until the rapture where Jesus fucking kills you for raping my dad you sick faggot dick.


----------



## heathercho (Nov 25, 2021)

Canine with Fangs said:


> Man, Xander really is an ugly baby, huh


They're often unpleasant little fleshbags who scream and shit and some are bald, who grow up to be unpleasant big fleshbags who scream and shit, just with hair. Being an ugly baby is the least of Faith's worries.

I don't know why an 18 year old would want to use her fresh, new uterus and eggs to make a shitting, screaming fleshbag with Ethan Ralph.
Ronnie and Sandra's foray into human making produced one Ethan and one Evan. Faith is very fucking lucky she didn't get an Evan. 

An Ethan means that she has two or three years before his problems kick in. Then enjoy school, being called in everytime Xander has a fatantrum and causes problems. Taking him for ice cream and Disney won't train the behavioural problems out of him.

The burden of mixing bad genetics will age Faith like a corpse in the Florida summer.


----------



## GuntN7 (Nov 25, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> It’s chump change and their fundraiser is just a fuck you to Ralph. They spend far more on meals on a trip to the House of Mouse than this fundraiser will net.
> 
> Ralph OTOH is actually a broke wigger and does need mo money and will piss away any “legal fund” on ubers, Arby’s and Caesar’s Palace sportsbook.


Those are facts, got it. I am starting to get concerned that the Internet Famous boards are starting to show their true selves.
Paypigs get screamed at by these ecelebs to then donate more money, the sub-85 IQ mongoloids on IP2 simping for Alice, and Attila paying $200 to gangbangers to get Jewel blacked and pregnant. Playing stupid doesn't work anymore, Chicken Andy and @shawnphase clearly love how trash Alice is because they are cucks, there's no way to feel bad for these people because they are cucks.

Donators know this is humiliating and enable it so the drama escalates, are we so naive to believe it's just for the lolz and the laughter? Really? It's sipping into the forum, too. Myself was a fucking naive idiot for asking what netorare was and not putting everyone on the CookofDoom242 thread under a microscope, specially the PhoBinga's Cafe Discord group members. All these people out of nowhere are experts in weird Japanese porn CASUALLY alogging a gunt guard axax, CASUALLY debating this CookofDoom242 account about netorare that 5 minutes ago learnt NTR (as they spell it, they must use that word a lot for shortening it) existed xaxa.

*ARE YOU PAYING ATTENTION NOW ?*


----------



## Bepis (Nov 25, 2021)

Dick Pooman said:


> This really is like one of those old-fashioned hillbilly feuds where every action demands a reprisal.


After 100 years of feuding, the Vickers will find papers in great grandma's belongings that prove they are actually Ralphs too and the bloodshed will finally be over. They will realize that it was obvious in retrospect as everyone in both families was born with a gunt


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Nov 25, 2021)

Lmfao got disabled. Gunty wins.


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Nov 25, 2021)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> Lmfao got disabled. Gunty wins.






Archive


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Nov 25, 2021)

RALPHAMALE WINS AGAIN!  KRYSISKANG!  CAN'T ABORT THE BAYBAY IS RIGHT THERE YOU MOTHERFUCKERS! LETS GOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## thismanlies (Nov 25, 2021)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> Lmfao got disabled. Gunty wins.


On Thanksgiving, no less. I suppose Gunt has nothing better to do than to be a vindictive colostomy bag considering the only person he has to spend time with is a pregnant pedo he probably doesn’t care about anymore.


----------



## Disrespected Pronouns (Nov 25, 2021)

For as transparent as the Nissan Centra Fund is, at least Ralph managed to keep things concise and provide a semi-concrete claim of "I will use this money for a lawyer to fight for custody." The Vicker's GSG was simply a vehicle for Matt to post yet another autistic screed with a clause at the end that money being raised being under control of Mrs. Vickers, the person who's actually raising the child, would be used for "future education," aka trips to Disneyland to learn about the value of friendship and manipedis for Faith so her son can learn from a strong, confident woman

idk how strongly GSG monitors its shit, but instead of a Grand Guntspiricy I can imagine some intern going "yo, this just doesn't smell right"


----------



## veri (Nov 25, 2021)

Research Purposes Mostly said:


> View attachment 2751841
> Archive


i can just imagine ralph staring down at his phone the entire dinner with may’s family and when they ask what he’s doing he just says some shit like YEAH I GOT THAT LOOSE PUSSY WHORE’S FUNDRAISER BANNED FUCK THAT MATTHEW VICKERS AND THAT BROKE DICK JOSH MOON FOR MAKING ME CRASH MY FUCKIN SENTRA 

also assuming that the donation money goes through without issue what do you guys think xander will do with that 535 (or like 500 after feeS)? how many bottles of maker’s or disney season passes does 500 dollars get you?



Disrespected Pronouns said:


> is, at least Ralph managed to keep things concise and provide a semi-concrete claim of "I will use this money for a lawyer to fight for custody."


yeah i can see why a gsg moderator skimming over reports with no background knowledge would ban faith’s campaign. it’s just asking for money for the sake of asking for money


----------



## instythot (Nov 25, 2021)

heathercho said:


> I don't know why an 18 year old would want to use her fresh, new uterus and eggs to make a shitting, screaming fleshbag with Ethan Ralph.


She already wanted to use her anus as a thumb holder during sex with Ethan Ralph, except the most unusual way where the thumb is significantly larger than the penis rattling around in her front hole. Her motives on most matters are either "manipulative bitch" or "genuinely unknowable"


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Nov 26, 2021)

It's back up.
Archive





From what I can tell nothing has been changed, but I only checked the donos and skimmed the body text.

EDIT: Behold, I'm retarded.



Pretty sure this used to say $1, not $5.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Nov 26, 2021)

Research Purposes Mostly said:


> Pretty sure this used to say $1, not $5.


You know this means Ethan chimped out at Faith to remind her about the time he spent $3 on a stuffed corn cob for the tot. What a provider!


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Nov 26, 2021)

Research Purposes Mostly said:


> EDIT: Behold, I'm retarded.
> View attachment 2752112
> Pretty sure this used to say $1, not $5.


I wonder when it changed. In the archive from the OP it's 1$, but I distinctly remember reading the "5$ more than Ethan Ralph..." line the first time I checked the thread a few hours after it was created.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Nov 26, 2021)

I can't shake the feeling that this would have went much more smoothly on Patreon , GoFundMe, or some other bigger platform. Because the Vicker tribe are such spiteful cunts they just had to post this on the same platform as Ethan, which will net them less money in the long run. 

Pappa Vickers strikes me as an enlightened 2010's Internet atheist. Why are they using a Christian platform, if not for pure spite?


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Nov 26, 2021)

Remember, guntlemen, the more based stick-jew you inject into your grift, the more paypigs will come!


----------



## instythot (Nov 26, 2021)

Angry Shoes said:


> I can't shake the feeling that this would have went much more smoothly on Patreon , GoFundMe, or some other bigger platform. Because the Vicker tribe are such spiteful cunts they just had to post this on the same platform as Ethan, which will net them less money in the long run.
> 
> Pappa Vickers strikes me as an enlightened 2010's Internet atheist. Why are they using a Christian platform, if not for pure spite?


I legitimately do not even think they care about the money, and maybe not even about harming fatty's fundraising, but they definitely care about pissing off Ethan Ralph into more chimpouts that they can document for the penalty phases of their ongoing disputes with him. Coincidentally, Ethan refuses to retain counsel in some of these disputes, and counsel could ensure that Ethan's perspective on these matters remains in the official record


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Nov 26, 2021)

Angry Shoes said:


> Pappa Vickers strikes me as an enlightened 2010's Internet atheist. Why are they using a Christian platform, if not for pure spite?


He’s actually made some cringe comments about being a Xian.


----------



## OTView (Nov 26, 2021)

It's only been up a few days, and it's already got more than ralph's. I'm actually a little surprised.


----------



## Frog Ken (Nov 26, 2021)

OTView said:


> It's only been up a few days, and it's already got more than ralph's. I'm actually a little surprised.


Quite a few people have been donating to make sure it gets higher than Ralph's. I hope they stop now.
But likely Ralph will push his more now and slyly donate himself to get back above. Ralph's ego is predictable.


----------



## break these cuffs (Nov 26, 2021)

I just realized it took the Vickers' Brain Trust 10 days to come up with this, brilliant. At least they didn't faildox anyone this time and we don't know for sure that any of the underage kids were involved.


----------



## 数学作业 (Nov 26, 2021)

Piggy Seethihg after Vickers gang took over Ralphamales in monetary support. $670 vs $640 as of now. But it's no time to relax as that is only a 4.7% (rounded to 1 decimal point) lead over gunty. Xander needs a trip to Disney Land, at least it won't be drunk away by a drunken southern hick.


----------



## veri (Nov 26, 2021)

so far faith has raised almost exactly half of the cost for one disney season pass



or, alternatively, three days for just faith and baby xannie




christ is KING


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Nov 26, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> so far faith has raised almost exactly half of the cost for one disney season pass
> View attachment 2753340
> or, alternatively, three days for just faith and baby xannie
> View attachment 2753344
> ...


Shouldn’t infants be free at Disney since infants can’t do anything at Disney besides being pushed around in a stroller?


----------



## veri (Nov 26, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Shouldn’t infants be free at Disney since infants can’t do anything at Disney besides being pushed around in a stroller?


they shouldn't be taken at all but faith thinks different


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Nov 26, 2021)

While I can appreciate the troll of starting a rival fundraiser in order to burn Gunt's piggy ass, a feat only possible due to Ralph's fragile little ego might I add, but there's better ways. There are plenty of ways of poking fun at Ralph, Vickers. Go buy a bigger steak and post a picture of it. Tweet that it's an objectively better steak than Ralph's, it doesn't have to true, that's half the fun of trolling. Get a stack of cash and post how it's enough to buy a new Nissan. Sit a stuffed pig toy at the dinner table with a Killstream shirt on and tweet "we finally invited Ralph to dinner". Get creative Tardmaster, just whatever you do, STOP PUTTING PICS OF THE KID ON THE GODDAMN iNTERNET. For fucks sake, rant over.


----------



## twozero (Nov 26, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> they shouldn't be taken at all but faith thinks different
> View attachment 2753446


How many fucking times do they go to Disneyland per year. It’s practically the Vickers’ entire personality.


----------



## instythot (Nov 26, 2021)

UCantCCPMe said:


> While I can appreciate the troll of starting a rival fundraiser in order to burn Gunt's piggy ass, a feat only possible due to Ralph's fragile little ego might I add, but there's better ways. There are plenty of ways of poking fun at Ralph, Vickers. Go buy a bigger steak and post a picture of it. Tweet that it's an objectively better steak than Ralph's, it doesn't have to true, that's half the fun of trolling. Get a stack of cash and post how it's enough to buy a new Nissan. Sit a stuffed pig toy at the dinner table with a Killstream shirt on and tweet "we finally invited Ralph to dinner". Get creative Tardmaster, just whatever you do, STOP PUTTING PICS OF THE KID ON THE GODDAMN iNTERNET. For fucks sake, rant over.


I think you've hit upon Retarded Grandpa Matt's best possible Ethan Enraging strategy. Go full a-log. Do all of these things, since they're similar looking, similarly aged fatasses.

Ethan posts a steak, post a nicer steak. Ethan looks at a car, look at a nicer car. Ethan goes to court, go to court with a nicer, better fitting suit. Post everything he's doing better than Ethan online, in real time, making a point of asking " who's eating steak better, huh, fatass?"


----------



## break these cuffs (Nov 26, 2021)

twozero said:


> How many fucking times do they go to Disneyland per year. It’s practically the Vickers’ entire personality.


As many times as they need until Lil Xannie is allowed to be sacrificed at the alter of The Mouse.


----------



## the_tepes (Nov 26, 2021)

Can someone edit Ralph's famous sperg out with Zander and insert some baby crying? And then, in like 2-3 years, send it to child protective services?


----------



## instythot (Nov 26, 2021)

the_tepes said:


> Can someone edit Ralph's famous sperg out with Zander and insert some baby crying? And then, in like 2-3 years, send it to child protective services?


You say this as if it wasn't already sitting in the drafts of 30 ayylawgs with burner accounts


----------



## Mr Moonface (Nov 26, 2021)

Troll donations have really intensified over the past day or so:


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Nov 26, 2021)

the_tepes said:


> Can someone edit Ralph's famous sperg out with Zander and insert some baby crying? And then, in like 2-3 years, send it to child protective services?


While you're at it dub Ralph's laugh into the opening theme of Flipper.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 26, 2021)

what an absolute clown show of a birth. being born to having your mom and dad crowdfunding your facedox outta spite for each other. this is the tail end of ethans life too. idk how you get so engrossed in being an internet big shot that your life devolves into this cartoon retard comedy scene, and he doesnt even fucking win. hes the arrogance with the none of the upsides. its like working out constantly to flex but not getting results.


----------



## Barbarus (Nov 27, 2021)

If any of you participated in this you should be gassed, you fucking retards. But I'm glad it's higher than the gunts. Seems he is so shit at the thing he prides himself most about he is getting stomped by a retard girl teenager with a Disney addiction. That's pretty fucking low lmao


----------



## TheGuntinator (Nov 27, 2021)

Sometimes i feel like i can't wait to see what happens to kids who have been on the internet since birth, able to go back to an active archive of every part of their life. Not just Ralph's kids, but also some of those kids that have become memes over the years. How is it going to affect the next generation's mindset knowing nothing they do will ever be forgotten?


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 27, 2021)

Seems like each time one wants to edit the "campaign", it's temporarily disabled giving off an impression of it being taken down or under review.
What an incompetent website. 




Why can't they just hire someone to fix all the problems? This website will be targeted by various mainstream media outlets at some time for "money laundering" due to the various whack jobs they allow. This is the secureserver.tv of fundraisers.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Nov 27, 2021)

instythot said:


> I think you've hit upon Retarded Grandpa Matt's best possible Ethan Enraging strategy. Go full a-log. Do all of these things, since they're similar looking, similarly aged fatasses.
> 
> Ethan posts a steak, post a nicer steak. Ethan looks at a car, look at a nicer car. Ethan goes to court, go to court with a nicer, better fitting suit. Post everything he's doing better than Ethan online, in real time, making a point of asking " who's eating steak better, huh, fatass?"


It really is a bit of luck for Ralph that his mortal enemy is a spergy neckbeard boomer that doesn't truly understand the wigger mentality and how to use it against Gunt.
Maybe Matt should put down the comic books and pick up a copy of The Art of War.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 27, 2021)

For all Ethan knows Faith might be sending him photos of her cousin or neighbor’s baby. If she had half a brain she should have photoshopped a different baby in every image she sent Ralph, he’d never notice.


----------



## wharf rat (Nov 27, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> For all Ethan knows Faith might be sending him photos of her cousin or neighbor’s baby. If she had half a brain she should have photoshopped a different baby in every image she sent Ralph, he’d never notice.


Xander totally looks like the Guntlord though. Particularly in younger pictures before his lifestyle really started taking a toll.



I mean, come on.

The paternity games were amusing for a bit because they made EOR seethe and whine and also self-report as a giant hypocrite for not actually _wanting_ legal paternity (and thus 18+ years of financial hardship) but it is getting stale imo.

Pic looks like daddy Gunt too much to be a random baby. Cute kid though even if his genes are loaded up to be average looking at best. Maybe he will favor faith and not be totally fat but as far as genetic loading for being vulnerable to psych & substance issues, hoo boy, and that's not getting into environment let alone when he downloads Kiwi straight into his cerebral cortex or whatever the tech is gonna be in the 2030s.


----------



## Zilch (Nov 27, 2021)

wharf rat said:


> Xander totally looks like the Guntlord though. Particularly in younger pictures before his lifestyle really started taking a toll.
> 
> View attachment 2755055 .


I've never seen a receding hairline on a baby before


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Nov 27, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Seems like each time one wants to edit the "campaign", it's temporarily disabled giving off an impression of it being taken down or under review.
> What an incompetent website.
> View attachment 2754399
> 
> Why can't they just hire someone to fix all the problems? This website will be targeted by various mainstream media outlets at some time for "money laundering" due to the various whack jobs they allow. This is the secureserver.tv of fundraisers.


Has the management team been located got GriftScamGlow yet? Is it a bunch of Pajeets running another scam?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 27, 2021)

wharf rat said:


> Xander totally looks like the Guntlord though. Particularly in younger pictures before his lifestyle really started taking a toll.
> 
> View attachment 2755055View attachment 2755056
> 
> ...


Nah, Gunt looks a lot like a chunky baby. He’s fat, soft and balding. We used to joke every newborn baby in our family looked like our tubby bald Uncle X for the same reasons.

Comparing an adult man to a newborn isn’t a good comparison. Baby photos of Ralph around that age would be a good comparison. 

Xander will look like an entirely different being in a year - at that point you might be able to tell if he will suffer the fate of resembling Ralph esp because there is that photo of Ralph with Ronnie around age 3. 

With how similar the Vickers and Ralph family genetics seem (amerimut scot-Irish) it will be hard to tell who he favors for a few years, if either. I’ve seen kids that don’t obviously favor either parent.


----------



## Baldur's Revenge (Nov 27, 2021)

Zilch said:


> I've never seen a receding hairline on a baby before


Babies might come out bald then grow a head full of hair then lose it and grow it back. Or come out with a ton of hair lose it and then grow it back. I can't remember what it is called. Had a cousin that was a baby factory and there is a reason for it. Can't remember it now, but it's kinda natural.


----------



## instythot (Nov 27, 2021)

wharf rat said:


> Xander totally looks like the Guntlord though. Particularly in younger pictures before his lifestyle really started taking a toll.
> 
> View attachment 2755055View attachment 2755056
> 
> ...


I don't know. All babies from within the pink or brown series look kind of similar already because they're little fat, squishy, crying pink things. If the color matches, they all kind of resemble Ethan because he's a big fat, squishy, crying pink thing


----------



## Joe Swanson (Nov 27, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> they shouldn't be taken at all but faith thinks different
> View attachment 2753446


How old is Xander, like 3. I don't even remember a thing from when I was 3


----------



## cistendered (Nov 27, 2021)

Joe Swanson said:


> How old is Xander, like 3. I don't even remember a thing from when I was 3


Xander is 6 months old what kind of fucked up nightmare timeline do you live in?


----------



## Joe Swanson (Nov 27, 2021)

cistendered said:


> Xander is 6 months old what kind of fucked up nightmare timeline do you live in?


Huh, it feels like this whole ordeal has been longer then it has at least to me (likely because my job has fucked my perception of time.) Either way a 6 month old certainly wouldn't be appreciate Disney world


----------



## purpleflurp (Nov 27, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Not sure what they're referring to, unless these tweets were entered into the court record as part of their complaint:
> View attachment 2746124


My favorite part of this is ol' Gunty implying that the burden of building a meaningful father-son relationship falls onto his kid, not him.

Something tells me that in 17 or so years, Xander isn't going to "seek out" some 53 year old wigger that waived their visitation rights to avoid paying child support.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Nov 27, 2021)

purpleflurp said:


> Something tells me that in 17 or so years, Xander isn't going to "seek out" some 53 year old wigger


You never know. He might be curious about what it's like to hawk a loogie at the plexiglass in the prison visitation room.


----------



## HackerX (Nov 27, 2021)

Joe Swanson said:


> Huh, it feels like this whole ordeal has been longer then it has at least to me (likely because my job has fucked my perception of time.) Either way a 6 month old certainly wouldn't be appreciate Disney world


I think he was roughly 4 months old when she tweeted that.

Doesn't really change anything, Faith is just insane.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Nov 28, 2021)

Honestly, Xander is an adorable baby and neither one of these fat ugly cunts should be exploiting his image to win internet points. I don’t know why I gave him so much credit, but I’m astonished @MWV would co-sign this move. Even I, a dedicated Gunt aylawg, find this repugnant. 

Poor Xander. There’s literally nobody looking out for his best interests in this entire gaggle of shit stains.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Nov 28, 2021)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Honestly, Xander is an adorable baby and neither one of these fat ugly cunts should be exploiting his image to win internet points. I don’t know why I gave him so much credit, but I’m astonished @MWV would co-sign this move. Even I, a dedicated Gunt aylawg, find this repugnant.
> 
> Poor Xander. There’s literally nobody looking out for his best interests in this entire gaggle of shit stains.


Neither of them can settle this like adults. Faith lacks either the mental maturity, mental fortitude or both and Ralph's petty, vindictive nature prevents their from being any truce in this whole dynamic. Matthew only agitates the problem feeling the need to ruin the man he feels besmirched him. It's some real fedora tipping shit for sure. Then you have the personalities of May and Mrs. Vickers as collateral influencers on the whole situation. Christ, this is driving me insane just trying to analyze the structure of this whole MCU clusterfuck.


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (Nov 28, 2021)

Congrats to Ralph for sticking his dick in crazy and getting it pregnant.

Mr "I go lower" finally tangles with a BPD Gen-zer who will go low enough to reach Australia.

The harvest shall be bountiful.


Also: the whole "My son will find me" thing gives me a Doctor Evil and his son a chat show vibe - meme away you crazy kids.


----------



## veri (Nov 28, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> they shouldn't be taken at all but faith thinks different
> View attachment 2753446


hi @MWV


t | a

what memories can you have of a 3 month old at disneyland that you can't anywhere else? i'm sure the people who take screaming newborns into movie theatres and grocery stores have the same idea. skipping out on the 5th disney trip of the season must be one of the sacrifices of being a parent that the vickers just couldn't get with.


----------



## MWV (Nov 28, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> hi @MWV
> View attachment 2757947
> t | a
> 
> what memories can you have of a 3 month old at disneyland that you can't anywhere else? i'm sure the people who take screaming newborns into movie theatres and grocery stores have the same idea. skipping out on the 5th disney trip of the season must be one of the sacrifices of being a parent that the vickers just couldn't get with.


Sorry, your question is literally confusing me.  What difference does it make?  Is the insinuation that the child is somehow harmed by going to a park with its mom and grandparents, or that other guests are harmed by the presence of the child.

I have never brought a baby to a movie theater.  That's nuts.  But it's comparing apples with oranges.  Disneyland...babies are everywhere.  There's a place dedicated to baby supplies.  Private nursing areas.  Changing tables in every bathroom.  Stroller rentals.  The place is built around accommodating parents with small children.  Have you been there?


----------



## High Tea (Nov 28, 2021)

Most families can afford to go to Disneyland once in their lifetime if that. Taking a baby who won't remember it several times a year comes off as elitist.


----------



## MWV (Nov 28, 2021)

High Tea said:


> Most families can afford to go to Disneyland once in their lifetime if that. Taking a baby who won't remember it several times a year comes off as elitist.


See, that I totally get.  If you don't live in CA.  If you don't maintain annual passes and go down south to see family 3-4 times a year anyway.  It's simply not that expensive.


----------



## Bonanza Jellybean (Nov 28, 2021)

MWV said:


> Sorry, your question is literally confusing me.  What difference does it make?  Is the insinuation that the child is somehow harmed by going to a park with its mom and grandparents, or that other guests are harmed by the presence of the child.
> 
> I have never brought a baby to a movie theater.  That's nuts.  But it's comparing apples with oranges.  Disneyland...babies are everywhere.  There's a place dedicated to baby supplies.  Private nursing areas.  Changing tables in every bathroom.  Stroller rentals.  The place is built around accommodating parents with small children.  Have you been there?


I do get doing things to have memories as a parent. Like having a birthday party for a 1 year old or santa pics with a baby. 
Maybe it's just because I've never been to a Disney park, but it doesn't seem the same to me. It's a theme park, the baby gets nothing from it except overexposure to the sun and crowds. What memories do you make as a parent? Sitting with your hot, fussy baby while the rest of your family goes on rides? Just because a place accommodates babies doesn't mean it's a good place for them to be. Also strollers and changing tables are used for toddlers too (who are miles ahead of infants cognitively and may be able to actually participate)


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Nov 28, 2021)

MWV said:


> Sorry, your question is literally confusing me.  What difference does it make?  Is the insinuation that the child is somehow harmed by going to a park with its mom and grandparents, or that other guests are harmed by the presence of the child.
> 
> I have never brought a baby to a movie theater.  That's nuts.  But it's comparing apples with oranges.  Disneyland...babies are everywhere.  There's a place dedicated to baby supplies.  Private nursing areas.  Changing tables in every bathroom.  Stroller rentals.  The place is built around accommodating parents with small children.  Have you been there?


Did you check out my parody Album?

And question. Why would you take back faith when she was accusing you of violence and not letting her take showers without doing chores? Do you think you should drop her and get custody of xander? If she can accuse anyone of rape and still contacts the gunt what makes you think she will flip out again?


----------



## MWV (Nov 28, 2021)

Bonanza Jellybean said:


> I do get doing things to have memories as a parent. Like having a birthday party for a 1 year old or santa pics with a baby.
> Maybe it's just because I've never been to a Disney park, but it doesn't seem the same to me. It's a theme park, the baby gets nothing from it except overexposure to the sun and crowds. What memories do you make as a parent? Sitting with your hot, fussy baby while the rest of your family goes on rides? Just because a place accommodates babies doesn't mean it's a good place for them to be. Also strollers and changing tables are used for toddlers too (who are miles ahead of infants cognitively and may be able to actually participate)


Miserable baby = miserable parents.  I've taken all five of my kids to Disneyland before they were 1 year old, and none of them were miserable.  Babies don't have to be terribly old to react to different sights and sounds.  Do they get terribly worked up at 2 months old...not really.  But at 6 months+, I promise you they get a kick out of it. Take a six month old on the Winnie the Pooh ride...it's an awesome experience every time.

EDIT: Now, all of this probably pointless defense aside, if you can only go once or twice in a lifetime, I am in full agreement to wait until you child is old enough to have memories of the trip.


----------



## veri (Nov 28, 2021)

MWV said:


> What difference does it make? Is the insinuation that the child is somehow harmed by going to a park with its mom and grandparents, or that other guests are harmed by the presence of the child.


it's that it's not an appropriate place to bring a child so young, both for the child itself and the guests. i dunno maybe it's just me but hearing babies screeching in public places because they parents couldn't just leave them at home is irritating.


MWV said:


> If you don't maintain annual passes and go down south to see family 3-4 times a year anyway.


what's the point of opening a fundraiser then when you don't need the money


----------



## MWV (Nov 28, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> what's the point of opening a fundraiser then when you don't need the money


There would be no point if the fundraiser were for me.


----------



## Bonanza Jellybean (Nov 28, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> what's the point of opening a fundraiser then when you don't need the money


The fundraiser is clearly to own Ralph, I support this goal completely, though not financially.


MWV said:


> But at 6 months+, I promise you they get a kick out of it. Take a six month old on the Winnie the Pooh ride...it's an awesome experience every time.
> 
> EDIT: Now, all of this probably pointless defense aside, if you can only go once or twice in a lifetime, I am in full agreement to wait until you child is old enough to have memories of the trip.


But wasn't he like 2-3 months at the time? The age where they can barely see beyond a few feet in front of them? In the middle of a pandemic? It just seems like an unnecessary risk for literally no benefit to anyone, particularly if you only live a few hours away and could wait even a few months for him to be more aware and it to potentially be safer.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Nov 28, 2021)

High Tea said:


> Most families can afford to go to Disneyland once in their lifetime if that. Taking a baby who won't remember it several times a year comes off as elitist.


If you live in Florida or So. California taking multiple trips to Disney to get your money’s worth out of annual passes is very common.

The BP munchie thread is full of jobless illness fakers in Florida who have annual local passes and easily go to Disney World 50 plus times a year because they get special accommodations and can take “service pets”


----------



## Chive Turkey (Nov 28, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> I also don't see how a trust fund will help force Ralph to be more accountable during visitation, which furthers my previously stated belief.


Yeah, that makes zero sense. I'm pretty sure a court needs to mandate things like drug tests, and they'll either provide the necessaries themselves or get Ralph to pay for them. If he refuses to comply, tough shit, no visitation for you. The idea that Faith needs to cough up money to somehow obligate Ralph to do these things sounds like made-up nonsense.

I'm guessing whoever wrote that piece realized that they didn't actually have a financial goal that needed to be fulfilled, so they crowbarred that shit in so it's not just "give me money because woe is me."



Mr. Manchester said:


> What an age we live in, where I can watch the events of two trashy people begging for money as they get into a tug of war over a child, all while the masses throw five dollar bills at them.


This is the real Internet Bloodsport.


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Nov 28, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> Poor Xander.
> His face being used as a cudgel by Faith is just as bad as by Ralph.



It is like Family Court as a segment of Jerry Springer. 
Only somehow even more fucked.
I feel sorry for the poor kid who is now getting face doxxed by both his parents.


----------



## MWV (Nov 28, 2021)

Bonanza Jellybean said:


> But wasn't he like 2-3 months at the time? The age where they can barely see beyond a few feet in front of them? In the middle of a pandemic? It just seems like an unnecessary risk for literally no benefit to anyone, particularly if you only live a few hours away and could wait even a few months for him to be more aware and it to potentially be safer.


Like I said, definitely not much point at that age from his perspective.  We didn't go that time for Xander.  I have four other kids besides Faith, and we'd been planning that trip with family friends for some time.  As for the pandemic, we could go back and forth on that forever.  Everyone here, after speaking with our doctor, has taken the jab.  Faith got it during her third trimester and the data showed that babies were getting benefits from the antibodies.  Jab aside, kids are just not in statistical danger from COVID.  

And we had a really, REALLY shitty year.


----------



## Bonanza Jellybean (Nov 28, 2021)

MWV said:


> Like I said, definitely not much point at that age from his perspective.  We didn't go that time for Xander.  I have four other kids besides Faith, and we'd been planning that trip with family friends for some time.  As for the pandemic, we could go back and forth on that forever.  Everyone here, after speaking with our doctor, has taken the jab.  Faith got it during her third trimester and the data showed that babies were getting benefits from the antibodies.  Jab aside, kids are just not in statistical danger from COVID.
> 
> And we had a really, REALLY shitty year.


Fair enough on the pandemic, just seems like an extra unneeded risk for a newborn. I understand you have other kids, I'm just not sure why Faith + Xander had to be brought along.
I also understand you had a bad year, it just seems like maybe after your daughter accused you of abuse, ran away with a felon e-celeb, let him impregnate her AFTER he released revenge porn of her, came running home to you after he allegedly abused her, kept in contact with him, continued to trash your family to him, only seemed to change her mind on him when he impregnated his pedo-fiancee... a trip to Disney seems like rewarding not only her _incredibly_ bad decision making, but also her consistent lies that were repeated not only to Ralph but spread over the internet. Your year was bad because your daughter went as far out of her way as possible, literally cross country, to ruin it.

Editing to add: I genuinely hope Faith improves herself because her decisions now affect an innocent child who deserves none of this situation. But it seems like her decisions are colored by a spoiled, sheltered life and continuing to live that same life does nothing to help her grow as a person.


----------



## MWV (Nov 28, 2021)

Bonanza Jellybean said:


> Fair enough on the pandemic, just seems like an extra uneeded risk for a newborn. I understand you have other kids, I'm just not sure why Faith + Xander had to be brought along.
> I also understand you had a bad year, it just seems like maybe after your daughter accused you of abuse, ran away with a felon e-celeb, let him impregnate her AFTER he released revenge porn of her, came running home to you after he allegedly abused her, kept in contact with him, continued to trash your family to him, only seemed to change her mind on him when he impregnated his pedo-fiancee... a trip to Disney seems like rewarding not only her _incredibly_ bad decision making, but also her consistent lies that were repeated not only to ... but spread over the internet. Your year was bad because your daughter went as far out of her way as possible, literally cross country, to ruin it.


You're not entirely wrong.  But we certainly had no intention to further punish my boys by NOT taking them, and I certainly wasn't interested in leaving Faith alone (for several reasons, not the least of which knowing that none of the last year would be a "quick fix").  There were, of course, other considerations that I won't bother going into here because it will be met with with the usual ire, except to point out that everything has pretty much been very positive and moving in the right direction since she permanently cut contact, which was on the last day of that vacation.  Frightened girls are not easily deprogrammed, until they realize there is nothing to be frightened of.


----------



## Fields Of Rye (Nov 28, 2021)

Bonanza Jellybean said:


> Fair enough on the pandemic, just seems like an extra unneeded risk for a newborn. I understand you have other kids, I'm just not sure why Faith + Xander had to be brought along.
> I also understand you had a bad year, it just seems like maybe after your daughter accused you of abuse, ran away with a felon e-celeb, let him impregnate her AFTER he released revenge porn of her, came running home to you after he allegedly abused her, kept in contact with him, continued to trash your family to him, only seemed to change her mind on him when he impregnated his pedo-fiancee... a trip to Disney seems like rewarding not only her _incredibly_ bad decision making, but also her consistent lies that were repeated not only to Ralph but spread over the internet. Your year was bad because your daughter went as far out of her way as possible, literally cross country, to ruin it.
> 
> Editing to add: I genuinely hope Faith improves herself because her decisions now affect an innocent child who deserves none of this situation. But it seems like her decisions are colored by a spoiled, sheltered life and continuing to live that same life does nothing to help her grow as a person.


Have you ever been to Disney world with an infant? Or as an older member of a larger family?

I'm not sure I'd consider that a reward for anyone over the age of 15. Shit absolutely sucks and its a bitch to work out.

Whole thing seems like enforced normality. 

"Timmy, Jimmy, Lenny, _Dave_, I know your sisters been pants on head retarded but this is still a family and please oh please don't turn out worse like holy shit


----------



## Bonanza Jellybean (Nov 28, 2021)

MWV said:


> Frightened girls are not easily deprogrammed, until they realize there is nothing to be frightened of.


This still seems like you excusing her actions. Ralph is human garbage, and she's a fucked up teenage girl, but these are choices she made. Ralph is an alcoholic wigger, not a cult leader.


Fields Of Rye said:


> Have you ever been to Disney world with an infant? Or as an older member of a larger family?


Grew up poor, never been to Disney. I do know someone who, in a situation sort of similar to Vickers, took their teen-mom daughter there with a similarly aged baby. The grandparents took care of the baby while the girl enjoyed her vacation. Never understood that so this conversation is mostly just for my curiosity.


----------



## HackerX (Nov 28, 2021)

MWV said:


> Miserable baby = miserable parents.  I've taken all five of my kids to Disneyland before they were 1 year old, and none of them were miserable.


Maybe that's why everything about your family is seemingly fucked up?



> This still seems like you excusing her actions.


That's because he is.  He keeps enabling his nutjob daughter for whatever reason and it's going to continue biting him in the ass.  I'm not saying outright tough love is the answer, but she's still on the internet, has a job, and likely every other financial need met by her parents.  And the ONLY difference in the past year is that she's accusing Ralph of abusing her now instead of her dad.  Oh, and the unfortunate kid.


----------



## MWV (Nov 28, 2021)

Bonanza Jellybean said:


> This still seems like you excusing her actions.


Nope.  But neither will I apply parity to the power dynamic between the two.  Not even close.  


Bonanza Jellybean said:


> not a cult leader.


Same tactics.  Isolation, monitored communications, guilt, threats, attempted manipulated polyamory, etc.  Look into it and start making comparisons.  It's horrifying (granted, probably more to me).


Bonanza Jellybean said:


> Grew up poor, never been to Disney. I do know someone who, in a situation sort of similar to Vickers, took their teen-mom daughter there with a similarly aged baby. The grandparents took care of the baby while the girl enjoyed her vacation. Never understood that so this conversation is mostly just for my curiosity.


I don't understand that either.  Our boys are our primary responsibility.  Xander is Faith's.  Did we use a switch pass a few times so she could go on a ride that Xander couldn't?  Sure.  But that's us (by which I mean my wife and I) watching our grandchild for like 15-20 minutes at a time, and we're more than happy to take a break here and there.  And to her credit, that was always our offer, not at her request.  

Despite some of the more autistic ramblings, my wife and I are not raising Xander.  Faith does 98% of everything for Xander and honestly, she's doing it well (better than I thought she would do under the circumstances).  We just make sure they have what they need until everything else gets worked out.  So long as she stays in school after she starts, earns her keep through work, and "atones" for her part, I see no reason to not continue in this manner.

People tend forget that they have maybe 10% of the full picture here (and they make up another 10% that's simply untrue, but a more enjoyable narrative).  So it's like putting together a puzzle where 80% of the pieces are missing, and half of the pieces you have are from the wrong puzzle.


----------



## Bonanza Jellybean (Nov 28, 2021)

MWV said:


> Same tactics.  Isolation, monitored communications, guilt, threats, attempted manipulated polyamory, etc.


Will not powerlevel, but suffice to say I understand teenage girls getting swept up by manipulative older men. Her claims against you, and attention seeking online, a lot of this started before Ralph was in the picture.


MWV said:


> People tend forget that they have maybe 10% of the full picture here (and they make up another 10% that's simply untrue, but a more enjoyable narrative).  So it's like putting together a puzzle where 80% of the pieces are missing, and half of the pieces you have are from the wrong puzzle.


I'll agree we don't know the full picture, but we do know she's still online, still subtweeting snipes at Ralph to get under his skin. For what it's worth I don't think she's a completely lost cause like some here do. But continuing to give Ralph the time of day, even just in a mention on Twitter shows he still has power in her life (Manipulative men who target insecure young girls thrive on this power, btw)
She needs to get off the internet, probably not date, go to therapy, face her own poor choices without excuses, work on herself, and raise her son. A 20 year old girl doesn't know who she is yet, but anything other than a complete 180 from the path she was on in 2020 isn't a good sign for the future.


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 28, 2021)

I've been to theme parks, not Disney. There's plenty of infants sitting in trolleys and the occasionally 5-year-old still being in one (quite pathetic). I never really cared, the annoying screech of the infants are barely noticeable from all the other annoying screeches from theme park attractions and teenages wanting mummy to buy some toys which I argue are worse since I've seen some pretty petulant tantrums in my isolated three trips.

It's not like a crying infant on a plane where you want to imagine horrible things before you're notified that you were probably just like that or worse when you were an infant on a plane. I never understood the attraction of Disney, but then I share a country with Aboriginals like Randbot and evidently we are too low class for Winnie the Pooh joyrides, the best we'd get is Winnie the Pooh sanctions because our government is delusional enough to think Americans give a damn about us.


----------



## MWV (Nov 28, 2021)

Bonanza Jellybean said:


> Will not powerlevel, but suffice to say I understand teenage girls getting swept up by manipulative older men. Her claims against you, and attention seeking online, a lot of this started before Ralph was in the picture.





Bonanza Jellybean said:


> She needs to get off the internet, probably not date, go to therapy, face her own poor choices without excuses, work on herself, and raise her son. A 20 year old girl doesn't know who she is yet, but anything other than a complete 180 from the path she was on in 2020 isn't a good sign for the future.


This falls into that part of the puzzle that people don't have now, and will probably never have--because it's just not anyone's business.  But for what it's worth, you've approached this conversation very politely, and I appreciate it.  Now I have to go save my oldest before he gets literally buried beneath a pile of Christmas decorations.


----------



## Cow Poly (Nov 28, 2021)

MWV said:


> And we had a really, REALLY shitty year.


Try working instead of trying to control narratives on a drama forum.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Nov 28, 2021)

Can you take custody of xander and kick faith to the curb. She's schizo and isn't ready to raise any children without years of therapy.


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Nov 28, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> I've been to theme parks, not Disney. There's plenty of infants sitting in trolleys and the occasionally 5-year-old still being in one (quite pathetic). I never really cared, the annoying screech of the infants are barely noticeable from all the other annoying screeches from theme park attractions and teenages wanting mummy to buy some toys which I argue are worse since I've seen some pretty petulant tantrums in my isolated three trips.
> 
> It's not like a crying infant on a plane where you want to imagine horrible things before you're notified that you were probably just like that or worse when you were an infant on a plane. I never understood the attraction of Disney, but then I share a country with Aboriginals like Randbot and evidently we are too low class for Winnie the Pooh joyrides, the best we'd get is Winnie the Pooh sanctions because our government is delusional enough to think Americans give a damn about us.


Hey babe can you represent the frequency of children having tantrums at Disneyland via a mathematical formula? Perhaps a scatter plot?


----------



## HackerX (Nov 28, 2021)

MWV said:


> This falls into that part of the puzzle that people don't have now, and will probably never have--because it's just not anyone's business.  But for what it's worth, you've approached this conversation very politely, and I appreciate it.  Now I have to go save my oldest before he gets literally buried beneath a pile of Christmas decorations.



The time for being polite was over the minute your daughter fled across the country to get fucked by Ralph.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Nov 28, 2021)

Niggers, they're just going to a fucking park. We don't need a page and a half talking about it like it's some stain on these people. Sure the kid wont remember it but the mother and grandparents will remember and talk about for years how lil Xander totally laughed and smiled at goofy handing him a balloon. Make fun of them for other things instead.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Nov 28, 2021)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> Can you take custody of xander and kick faith to the curb. She's schizo and isn't ready to raise any children without years of therapy.


Give Xander up for adoption to the lovely Canadian homosexual couple. They will make sure he’s Fed well, educated in speaking Hebrew (the language of our masters) giving Xander a chance to rise above his Ralph Heritage and it’s better than Faiths Chicken salad sandwiches.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Nov 28, 2021)

@MWV I’ll say this much: If you and Faith want to own Ralph, draft a book proposal for her memoir (“Faith Based: How I Was Groomed By and Escaped America’s #396th Most Influential Alt-Right Wannabe”) with a sample chapter. Send queries out to agents who specialize in memoirs by professional victims. 

Not gonna PL but Faith could get a nice advance and back end deal. Despite the relatively teensy following Ralph has, the attention and interest generated by KF users has resulted in a decent amount of people tracking this shit show. With the right co-author and marketing, Faith could pour salt in Gunt’s wounds while providing for her and Xander’s future. If the book got enough press coverage, she could probably even sell film rights (you get paid even if they never make the movie). 

It might sound nuts but books based on internet beefs is already a thing. Faith is leaving money on the table not to pursue the possibilities.


----------



## David Spadem (Nov 28, 2021)

MWV said:


> Everyone here, after speaking with our doctor, has taken the jab. Faith got it during her third trimester and the data showed that babies were getting benefits from the antibodies. Jab aside, kids are just not in statistical danger from COVID.


@theralph Hey buddy, how’s it feel knowing  your alleged Son has been involuntarily vaccinated against his will?

I bet you wouldn’t even get vaccinated for your own son, just like how you abandoned your own mother to rot away in a hospital and die of shame.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Nov 28, 2021)

PARTICIPANT 0456 said:


> @theralph Hey buddy, how’s it feel knowing  your alleged Son has been involuntarily vaccinated against his will?
> 
> I bet you wouldn’t even get vaccinated for your own son, just like how you abandoned your own mother to rot away in a hospital and die of shame.


That gotta burn.


----------



## MeltyTW (Nov 29, 2021)

PARTICIPANT 0456 said:


> I bet you wouldn’t even get vaccinated for your own son, just like how you abandoned your own mother to rot away in a hospital and die of shame.


he got vaxxed for a fucking superfluous concert lol, left his mom and alleged son to rot


----------



## bile demon (Nov 29, 2021)

MWV said:


> Everyone here, after speaking with our doctor, has taken the jab.  Faith got it during her third trimester


Based Vickers not giving up and trying to abort the retort until the very last moment, shame it didn't work out in this case. Should have went for the jab in the first or second semester, it's much more effective for that purpose.


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm going to have to Baidu Alexander Vickers in 30 years to see how this experiment turns out, It's going to be a real nature vs nurture debate. @MWV I really hope you and Faith encourage him to start some sort of a podcast or stream. It's in his blood. We're all going to be speaking Mandarin after Altistics people take over because we spent so much time arguing about George Floyd and letting trannies into female bathrooms. So I don't think Xander is going to have a very political show unless he's spruiking Xi Jingping political thought.

It's really sad I think that Xander could have a very successful RiceTube style show where he's talking about politics from a very Communism with Chinese characteristics perspective. He'll probably be quite instrumental during the takeover as Destiny, Vaush, Contrapoints and all of the American leftists are too pozzed for the Chinese and will be (rightfully) seen as subversive agents. He'll have to seem like he's not too much of a Wumao  so that people don't accuse him of being the paid shill that he is. I suspect it'll be easier than ever for shit to get jannied by then. I hope you all get your opsec under control so that we can post on the Onion Network instance of /cow/ about how it was so much easier to alog before the chinks made Josh disappear.


----------



## SargonF00t (Nov 29, 2021)

Simply Outplayed said:


> I'm going to have to Baidu Alexander Vickers in 30 years to see how this experiment turns out, It's going to be a real nature vs nurture debate. @MWV I really hope you and Faith encourage him to start some sort of a podcast or stream. It's in his blood. We're all going to be speaking Mandarin after Altistics people take over because we spent so much time arguing about George Floyd and letting trannies into female bathrooms. So I don't think Xander is going to have a very political show unless he's spruiking Xi Jingping political thought.
> 
> It's really sad I think that Xander could have a very successful RiceTube style show where he's talking about politics from a very Communism with Chinese characteristics perspective. He'll probably be quite instrumental during the takeover as Destiny, Vaush, Contrapoints and all of the American leftists are too pozzed for the Chinese and will be (rightfully) seen as subversive agents. He'll have to seem like he's not too much of a Wumao  so that people don't accuse him of being the paid shill that he is. I suspect it'll be easier than ever for shit to get jannied by then. I hope you all get your opsec under control so that we can post on the Onion Network instance of /cow/ about how it was so much easier to alog before the chinks made Josh disappear.


Who is the girl in your avatar?


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Nov 29, 2021)

SargonF00t said:


> Who is the girl in your avatar?



Mint Salad, the chick who was punching Ralph when he went to the Tranny compound with May. Girlfriend of Riley, the Producer of The Dick Show.
Here is a photo of her, hopefully it will jog your memory.


----------



## not william stenchever (Nov 29, 2021)

There is still time for the sasquatches to take the baby in the night, to raise as one of their own deep in the forests.


----------



## CamelToe (Nov 29, 2021)

MWV said:


> See, that I totally get.  If you don't live in CA.  If you don't maintain annual passes and go down south to see family 3-4 times a year anyway.  It's simply not that expensive.


Annual passes are a shit ton of money even if you get the minimum pass. I assume Faith paid for her annual pass?


----------



## MWV (Nov 30, 2021)

CamelToe said:


> Annual passes are a shit ton of money even if you get the minimum pass. I assume Faith paid for her annual pass?


We apparently have a different definition of what a "shit ton of money" is, but California residents are able to buy on a no interest monthly payment plan.


----------



## break these cuffs (Nov 30, 2021)

MWV said:


> We apparently have a different definition of what a "shit ton of money" is, but California residents are able to buy on a no interest monthly payment plan.


>lmao poorfags
>i go to disney on layway


----------



## veri (Nov 30, 2021)

MWV said:


> We apparently have a different definition of what a "shit ton of money" is, but California residents are able to buy on a no interest monthly payment plan.


so again why do you need that fundraiser. it doesn’t matter who the moneys going to it’s still 670$ less that has to come from your pocket so you can continue to waste money on disney shit


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Nov 30, 2021)

MWV said:


> We apparently have a different definition of what a "shit ton of money" is, but California residents are able to buy on a no interest monthly payment plan.


The absolute lunacy of financing your Disney passes? Are you also financing your pizza day orders now too?


----------



## break these cuffs (Nov 30, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> The absolute lunacy of financing your Disney passes? Are you also financing your pizza day orders now too?


No way man, he's rich. Only the finest Little Caesar's hot and readys for the Vickers clan.


----------



## CamelToe (Nov 30, 2021)

MWV said:


> We apparently have a different definition of what a "shit ton of money" is, but California residents are able to buy on a no interest monthly payment plan.




the imagine is for us so cal residents so I assume is the enchant key and above, even if you do the trip, hotels around for a large family is pricey unless you do the shitty motels and eat pretty far out of the resort area or at best the shakeys down the way. I live around the park so i know what's around


----------



## Jack Awful (Nov 30, 2021)

Going to Disney is Vicker's equivalent of Ralph's Vegas trips.


----------



## instythot (Nov 30, 2021)

purpleflurp said:


> My favorite part of this is ol' Gunty implying that the burden of building a meaningful father-son relationship falls onto his kid, not him.
> 
> Something tells me that in 17 or so years, Xander isn't going to "seek out" some 53 year old wigger that waived their visitation rights to avoid paying child support.


My favorite part of this is knowing how insistent Ade said that Ethan is for butt stuff, and the implied irony that follows of Fai Fai getting a significantly larger thumb up there than the micropeen she refused to grant backdoor access to


John Andrews Stan said:


> I don’t know why I gave him so much credit, but I’m astonished @MWV would co-sign this move. Even I, a dedicated Gunt aylawg, find this repugnant.


If you are astonished by Retarded Grandpa Matt's approval of this spite fueled fundraiser and probable involvement in it, I simply don't think you've been paying attention to his lolcareer. This has his ham-fisted fingerprints all over it


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Nov 30, 2021)

The Faith griftraiser thread is at 12 pages now, let's have a look what the new developments are.
Oh, grandpa Vickers is bragging about being able to go on holidays on credit. It's astounding you are able to make Ethan Ralph look like an ordinary retard next to you, rather than an absolute top of the line retard.


----------



## wharf rat (Nov 30, 2021)

MWV said:


> See, that I totally get.  If you don't live in CA.  If you don't maintain annual passes and go down south to see family 3-4 times a year anyway.  It's simply not that expensive.


TBH Disneyland is as much of a white trash mecca as Vegas.


----------



## MWV (Nov 30, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> The absolute lunacy of financing your Disney passes? Are you also financing your pizza day orders now too?


Not sure that no interest, fees, or credit check (the only requirement is being a CA resident) counts as financing.  But that point seems irrelevant.  You've defined it as lunacy?  

Option 1) Pay any amount of money up front.
Option 2) Pay the exact same amount of money from option 1 over 12 months.

Break out your calculator and tell me which option is cheaper.


----------



## Baldur's Revenge (Nov 30, 2021)

MWV said:


> Not sure that no interest, fees, or credit check (the only requirement is being a CA resident) counts as financing.  But that point seems irrelevant.  You've defined it as lunacy?
> 
> Option 1) Pay any amount of money up front.
> Option 2) Pay the exact same amount of money from option 1 over 12 months.
> ...


option 3) Not going to Disney would be cheaper. Especially if he is still a baby and you all need money for legal shit. Not like you really make solid decisions in regards to your family in the first place.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Nov 30, 2021)

Guys who gives a fuck if they went to Disney land?  I shit on Vickers too sometimes but this is dumb.  Besides we got to see Ralph seethe and try to get them arrested there which made it a fun trip for me too.


----------



## wharf rat (Nov 30, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Guys who gives a fuck if they went to Disney land?  I shit on Vickers too sometimes but this is dumb.  Besides we got to see Ralph seethe and try to get them arrested there which made it a fun trip for me too.


I'm equal opportunity tbh. Por que no los dos?


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Nov 30, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Guys who gives a fuck if they went to Disney land?  I shit on Vickers too sometimes but this is dumb.  Besides we got to see Ralph seethe and try to get them arrested there which made it a fun trip for me too.


I gotta agree here. Of all the things I could rag on Vickers for, taking his kids to Disneyland doesn't even make the list. He's paying the bills, he's shouldering the cost. As long as the family's needs are being met, he can take his kids to Disneyland every day of the week and twice on Sunday and I couldn't muster enough of a fuck to give to raise an objection.


----------



## Burner Anomaly (Nov 30, 2021)

This is insane. Why are so many people beating up on Vickers for taking his family to Disney and why is he so committed to butting foreheads with those who do? What a waste of fucking time and needless posts.

It's really not that much money for a family within driving distance. If that's how they want to try and share some joy, it certainly isn't an overly frivolous spend.

Edit: didn't see Mr. Manchester's post.


----------



## instythot (Nov 30, 2021)

Burner Anomaly said:


> This is insane. Why are so many people beating up on Vickers for taking his family to Disney and why is he so committed to butting foreheads with those who do? What a waste of fucking time and needless posts.
> 
> It's really not that much money for a family within driving distance. If that's how they want to try and share some joy, it certainly isn't an overly frivolous spend.
> 
> Edit: didn't see Mr. Manchester's post.


A quick skim of Skinner should explain it. Grandpa Matt can't stop validating this behavior by having a voracious appetite for bait


----------



## veri (Nov 30, 2021)

Burner Anomaly said:


> This is insane. Why are so many people beating up on Vickers for taking his family to Disney and why is he so committed to butting foreheads with those who do? What a waste of fucking time and needless posts.
> 
> It's really not that much money for a family within driving distance. If that's how they want to try and share some joy, it certainly isn't an overly frivolous spend.
> 
> Edit: didn't see Mr. Manchester's post.


look at the thread you’re posting in. he can afford to raise xander just fine on top of constant disney trips yet open a fund just to own ralph. yes i know the money is technically in xander’s name but it doesn’t change that it’s still money vickers doesn’t have to give up to raise him.

faith claims to be scared of ralph and pushes this restraining order yet vickers does shit like this as an attempt to own ralph, but it makes him look just as bad. it’s the same way people would criticise someone opening a gofundme when they just bought a sports car


----------



## wharf rat (Nov 30, 2021)

Burner Anomaly said:


> This is insane. Why are so many people beating up on Vickers for taking his family to Disney and why is he so committed to butting foreheads with those who do? What a waste of fucking time and needless posts.


Nigger it is not like needless posts are killing trees in the rainforest, if people want to meme on @MWV for thinking Disney trips bond him to his children like the basic bitch that he is, why not. To me it is demonstrative of just that. Basicbitchness. And an attempt to represent himself as dad of the year by doing basic bitch shit. It's transparent as fuck, and provides a hilarious parallel to Gunty going to Vegas all the time.


----------



## Burner Anomaly (Nov 30, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> look at the thread you’re posting in. he can afford to raise xander just fine on top of constant disney trips yet open a fund just to own ralph. yes i know the money is technically in xander’s name but it doesn’t change that it’s still money vickers doesn’t have to give up to raise him.
> 
> faith claims to be scared of ralph and pushes this restraining order yet vickers does shit like this as an attempt to own ralph, but it makes him look just as bad. it’s the same way people would criticise someone opening a gofundme when they just bought a sports car


I feel like making a fundraiser to rival a no-doubt cost-heavy and openly aggressive legal battle is a pretty reasonable thing to do. I don't see it as a way to "own" ralph because the campaign backed by the Vickers family I expect will almost certainly raise less money just for the fact that Ralph has a bigger audience and more reach than the Vickers family.

If any of us saw a fundraiser to mount a legal crusade against us, I feel like a lot of us would do the same thing (in one way or another) to ease some of the visibly incoming legal costs associated. Expecting the family to suddenly stop doing things they like to do within their usual means is retarded. Especially since you can only see bits and pieces of their finances. You don't know if or how much they're making efforts of saving in other parts of their lives to account for the incoming saga. They might be spending less on groceries weekly, for instance.

Having the raised money in Xander's name is the only way Ralph is getting owned since the Vickers campaign has a clear high ground of honesty to base itself, as opposed to Ralph's which can easily be squandered on man purses and burgers, and if that comes to pass, will be a win. But that's not a certainty and a long way off.

As a side note, it is fucking dumb to split hairs about whether he bought the Disney passes outright or is paying monthly for them, since there's no financial consequence other than the cost for either option. It's not like he's taking out payday loans or buying a brand new Suburban with zero money down. This is really minor and boring shit.


----------



## not william stenchever (Nov 30, 2021)

Burner Anomaly said:


> This is insane. Why are so many people beating up on Vickers for taking his family to Disney and why is he so committed to butting foreheads with those who do? What a waste of fucking time and needless posts


Because if we weren't being obstinate retards then Vickers wouldn't have corrected the record and told us the frequent Disney trips are actually on credit. Now give to the GoGriftMe.


----------



## break these cuffs (Nov 30, 2021)

MWV said:


> Not sure that no interest, fees, or credit check (the only requirement is being a CA resident) counts as financing.  But that point seems irrelevant.  You've defined it as lunacy?
> 
> Option 1) Pay any amount of money up front.
> Option 2) Pay the exact same amount of money from option 1 over 12 months.
> ...


Why finance at all? You're a big dick baller. It's not a lot of money or anything.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Nov 30, 2021)

CamelToe said:


> View attachment 2762445the imagine is for us so cal residents so I assume is the enchant key and above, even if you do the trip, hotels around for a large family is pricey unless you do the shitty motels and eat pretty far out of the resort area or at best the shakeys down the way. I live around the park so i know what's around


Is this per person or for a family of however many people?



Mr. Manchester said:


> Guys who gives a fuck if they went to Disney land?  I shit on Vickers too sometimes but this is dumb.  Besides we got to see Ralph seethe and try to get them arrested there which made it a fun trip for me too.


I don't have a problem with @MWV taking the family to DisneyLand, but hasn't FaiFai (who IIRC is living in SoCal with Grandma Vickers and Lil Xander) already been there twice since the baby was born, the first time when he was still only a month or two old?  So FaiFai's been there how many time in 2021?  3?  4?  Is she just walking around taking in the sites, because that place ain't cheap!


----------



## CamelToe (Nov 30, 2021)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> Is this per person or for a family of however many people?


Per person


----------



## veri (Nov 30, 2021)

Burner Anomaly said:


> If any of us saw a fundraiser to mount a legal crusade against us, I feel like a lot of us would do the same thing


10k goal for a filing fee that’s less than 500 dollars? we all know damn well that that donation money will be handed straight to nissan of richmond or to whatever liquor store ralph is nearest to


----------



## instythot (Nov 30, 2021)

break these cuffs said:


> Why finance at all? You're a big dick baller. It's not a lot of money or anything.


Consistently making payments over time looks good on a credit history, tho


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Nov 30, 2021)

instythot said:


> Consistently making payments over time looks good on a credit history, tho


And it’s not actually “financing” — there’s no credit extended and thus no credit check. It’s like your country club letting you pay a lump sum annually or pay monthly. There might be a discount for an annual payment, but this isn’t activity that has any reason to be reported to credit agencies as no credit is involved. 

Holy shit is this really still the topic.


----------



## Dick Pooman (Dec 1, 2021)

This is a Disney Niggas thread now


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Dec 1, 2021)

Dick Pooman said:


> This is a Disney Niggas thread now


Someone should add the Vickers Family to the Consumers Thread or the Disney Freaks thread.


----------

